# New app company only charges drivers $20 bucks a month!



## BurgerTiime

http://rydengo.com/

https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...engo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/amp/
*RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)









RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.

The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.

RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.

It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.

There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"


----------



## SEAL Team 5

BurgerTiime said:


> RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> There are other facets of ride sharing like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event.


At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.


----------



## Red Leader

So....let's think about this.....

Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


----------



## Trump Economics

BurgerTiime said:


> http://chicago.suntimes.com/politics/alderman-wants-uber-lyft-vehicles-to-have-illuminated-signs/
> 
> *RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
> Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> 
> The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.
> 
> RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.
> 
> It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.
> 
> There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"


Yea, take FUber and Let-Down-Lyft DOWN -- both horrible, POS companies!!!!!


----------



## jonhjax

You can charge the same rate as uber or lyft but you keep it all. Just pay your monthly fee.


----------



## 7Miles

What I don't like about the concept is that every driver has own prices. Too complicated. We already had similar app - Sidecar who was as big as Uber , Lyft wasn't even there yet.
It failed because Uber had same price for everyone.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

BurgerTiime said:


> *RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
> Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> 
> The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.
> 
> RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.
> 
> It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.
> 
> There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"
> 
> FEATURED IMAGE: RYDENGO


So this is Sidecar Mk. II, except that they'll be charging drivers less than Sidecar did.

Sounds like a winning idea to me!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

Well drivers should encourage more competition amongst ride share companies. If we want to see change from Uber and Lyft, the best way to get it is to have them compete for our services as drivers. The message is beginning to resonate at Uber and Lyft as they are actually doing driver outreach and making statements about doing better. I admit that talk is cheap but at least it is starting. My brother and I just got invited to participate in an Uber driver council in NYC. We have participated in a few Lyft Driver Councils. I am curious if any other drivers have received similar invitations.


----------



## Lee239

jonhjax said:


> You can charge the same rate as uber or lyft but you keep it all. Just pay your monthly fee.


and what do you do about insurance?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

I cannot imagine that investors did not address and plan for the insurance solution before putting their money into this new venture. VCs are not that stupid. They may be heartless, but not stupid.


----------



## Lee239

It's going to be very limited unless you are in a huge metro area because people are not going to even know about it. 

Some areas don't even have Lyft.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

Except Sidecar failed because people didn't like seeing different rates from different drivers. It's too much of a hassle comparison shopping for a stupid taxi ride. People want to click a button and get a ride. I know as a consumer I would never bother with it...


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Except Sidecar failed because people didn't like seeing different rates from different drivers. It's too much of a hassle comparison shopping for a stupid taxi ride. People want to click a button and get a ride. I know as a consumer I would never bother with it...


I hear your point about the model being cumbersome. However, all new players should be encouraged by the driver community as it will force Uber and Lyft to do more to attract and retain quality drivers. One model that could work is to ask drivers for a minimum rate per mile or ten min period that they are willing to work for and only match you with passengers who are willing to pay your rate for a competent driver with a clean safe car. Either way I think drivers should give any new player a shot as it will only make this a better business to be in.


----------



## REX HAVOC

This is why I think the states need to step in a regulate the pricing for rideshare companies similar to what cabs charge. That way there's no confusion and companies can't unfairly undercut their competitors in this highly regulated industry.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.


Don't confuse 'business use' coverage (rideshare insurance) with 'commercial coverage' (livery insurance).
If your state allows rideshare/business use coverage (as Ohio does) than it only costs about $400/yr for rideshare liability coverage by adding an endorsement to your personal auto liability policy. A $1mil Umbrella liability policy is also very inexpensive (and highly recommended). As you note, carrying your own commercial livery insurance is much more expensive - anywhere from $2,500/yr to over $10,000/yr.



Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


The RydenGO driver charging more than Lyft/Uber won't get any rides.
The RydenGO driver charging the same or a bit less than Uber/Lyft will get rides - and make more money.


----------



## llort

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from SibeRescueBrian on April 8, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from SibeRescueBrian,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Don't confuse 'business use' coverage (rideshare insurance) with 'commercial coverage' (livery insurance).
> If your state allows rideshare/business use coverage (as Ohio does) than it only costs about $400/yr for rideshare liability coverage by adding an endorsement to your personal auto liability policy. A $1mil Umbrella liability policy is also very inexpensive (and highly recommended). As you note, carrying your own commercial livery insurance is much more expensive - anywhere from $2,500/yr to over $10,000/yr.
> 
> The RydenGO driver charging more than Lyft/Uber won't get any rides.
> The RydenGO driver charging the same or a bit less than Uber/Lyft will get rides - and make more money.


You definitely don't have to tell me not to confuse business use and passenger for hire. Rideshare is passenger for hire. James River covers 100% of liability the moment you accept a ping. Business use is what a salesman does when he travels from customer to customer or what a pizza delivery boy uses or when a construction worker is told to use his personal vehicle to run to the store and get ice for the water cooler. Once your intent is to transport paying passengers you are a commercial carrier.
That period 1 rideshare endorsement on most policies is basically BS.


----------



## Red Leader

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Don't confuse 'business use' coverage (rideshare insurance) with 'commercial coverage' (livery insurance).
> If your state allows rideshare/business use coverage (as Ohio does) than it only costs about $400/yr for rideshare liability coverage by adding an endorsement to your personal auto liability policy. A $1mil Umbrella liability policy is also very inexpensive (and highly recommended). As you note, carrying your own commercial livery insurance is much more expensive - anywhere from $2,500/yr to over $10,000/yr.
> 
> The RydenGO driver charging more than Lyft/Uber won't get any rides.
> The RydenGO driver charging the same or a bit less than Uber/Lyft will get rides - and make more money.


That's my point. Remember Sidecar? As for charging less......guess what? You just became Uber. And if the rates now are unsustainable without incentives, then a lower rate with out the help of Uber or Lyft will simply collapse out the door. So, it achieves nothing in the face of the main question.....how do you get rates to go up? Right now there is only one way, and no one is working that option. But let's look at one more aspect of this......surge.

So, BART goes down. Are the Ryde drivers going to be accused of gouging when they raise their rates? Will we hear about Ryde drivers extorting higher fares from people in desperate situations?

I'm not saying it's a bad idea. But it's the same system with out the subsidiary.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

llort said:


> How will cheap mooch millennials choose RydenGo over Uber and Lyft if their only incentive is pool and line cheap rides?
> All rideshare drivers would have to quit Uber/Lyft at the same time and have RydenGo as the only alternative to get a ride for this to work.


I think that there is a marketplace for quality ride share out there where people will pay a bit more. In talking to passengers all of them have encountered the scary Uber driver with the smell of weed and crap in the car who cannot speak English and doesn't know what he is doing or where he is going. I think passengers will pay more for a better quality driver and car and a safe and professional ride experience. It's a question of how the ride share company promotes it to them. This is basic business marketing strategy. Look at Starbucks versus Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Don't confuse 'business use' coverage (rideshare insurance) with 'commercial coverage' (livery insurance).
> If your state allows rideshare/business use coverage (as Ohio does) than it only costs about $400/yr for rideshare liability coverage by.


Your state may say one thing, but it's your insurance company that matters. I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You definitely don't have to tell me not to confuse business use and passenger for hire. Rideshare is passenger for hire. James River covers 100% of liability the moment you accept a ping. Business use is what a salesman does when he travels from customer to customer or what a pizza delivery boy uses or when a construction worker is told to use his personal vehicle to run to the store and get ice for the water cooler. Once your intent is to transport paying passengers you are a commercial carrier.
> That period 1 rideshare endorsement on most policies is basically BS.
> ...Your state may say one thing, but it's your insurance company that matters.* I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.*


That's just not true - and posting that is misleading to drivers.
I personally know a driver who has the same insurance company as I do and the same 'business use' endorsement - who was in an accident last year with a Lyft pax in his car. Lyft screwed him - but his insurance company (Erie Insurance) kicked in and not only covered the accident but alsao covered the difference between Lyft's high deductible and his own personal policy deductible.

'BUSINESS USE' is the rideshare endorsement on my policy. It is not 'commercial livery coverage' - it is specifically written to cover TNC drivers like me who use their personal vehicles for rideshare with a TNC. So you can believe what you think - but since I have the coverage (and the printed policy) and know why I purchased it and how I use it, I'll stick with what my insurance agent has advised.

Feel free to check with BradSussmanInsurance - a Sponsor of this website and an insurance broker.



Red Leader said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad idea. But it's the same system with out the subsidiary.


It's hardly the same system if the the driver controls (makes the decision) on what to charge riders. It's the opposite - a free-market system where both competition and supply and demand work as they should.


----------



## Red Leader

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No, that is not what 'business use' - or more accurately, not only what it is.
> 
> 'BUSINESS USE' is the rideshare endorsement on my policy. It is not 'commercial livery coverage' - it is specifically written to cover TNC drivers like me who use their personal vehicles for rideshare with a TNC. So you can believe what you think - but since I have the coverage (and the printed policy) and know why I purchased it and how I use it, I'll stick with what my insurance agent has advised.
> 
> Feel free to check with BradSussmanInsurance - a Sponsor of this website and an insurance broker.
> 
> It's hardly the same system if the the driver controls (makes the decision) on what to charge riders. It's the opposite - a free-market where both competition and supply and demand work as they should.


Ok...go with that. Let see how the numbers shake out. Out of all the people, riders I have talked to, not one has said they would raise rates on themselves. Oh, and that goes for drivers who use the service too. They order Uber pools just like regular pax. Tipping will be an interesting issue.

And having rate control isn't the issue. I know everyone thinks it is, but not really. There will always be others who will undercut you. I looked on their website, I saw nothing about a cap on drivers for a market. Every driver will have this app on their phone. So, if the numbers are true, 47,000 drivers in the Bay Area will be competing with rate at $1.15 a mile. I will wait to see if any drivers are getting $2 a mile on a consistent basis, if at all.

But I could be wrong.

One thing it will do is show how difficult it is to be responsible for a business like this.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Feel free to check with BradSussmanInsurance - a Sponsor of this website and an insurance broker.


I would only check with a broker if I was shopping for insurance. I would rather speak with an insurance underwriter for the rules and coverages. I guess Erie and your state are different. Good for you. I've been in this gig for almost 17 years and I wouldn't trust anything that is not expressively written in my policy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Red Leader said:


> I will wait to see if any drivers are getting $2 a mile on a consistent basis, if at all.


All I'm saying is that a driver who charges the same rate as Uber/Lyft to a RydenGO pax, will make more money than doing the same ride via Uber/Lyft.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I would only check with a broker if I was shopping for insurance. I would rather speak with an insurance underwriter for the rules and coverages. I guess Erie and your state are different. Good for you. I've been in this gig for almost 17 years and I wouldn't trust anything that is not expressively written in my policy.


And that's what I'm saying (and documenting here) - it is in my policy and I've provided the broker's contact info.
No one here has to 'guess'. Just contact BradSussmanInsurance

And since you are in AZ, here's the info available on Rideshare Endorsements in Arizona (gleaned from another website that can't be mentioned here):

*Allstate*
Allstate's rideshare coverage is unique - it provides coverage for your personal insurance, and during period 1. Allstate's rideshare coverage also helps fill the gap that arises when a customer's personal auto policy liability coverage limits are greater than what's provided by Uber and Lyft during period 1, 2 and 3. The coverage also protects drivers against high deductibles that ridesharing companies have for their coverage.

*GEICO*
With a single policy, it doesn't matter whether you're "on the clock" or just driving for personal reasons. Eliminate coverage gaps and don't worry about which policy is primary if you have an accident. Best of all, GEICO's *ridesharing coverage is offered at rates typically much lower than taxi and commercial rates*. Also, Uber, Lyft, or other on-demand service-drivers are not limited to just one transportation network company.

*USAA*
USAA is a well known financial services company that exclusively serves the military community and their families since 1922. As part of their auto insurance products, USAA now offers a rideshare endorsement that covers Period 1 (app on, but no passenger) and you won't be dropped for letting them know you are a rideshare driver.

*Farmers Insurance*
Farmers offers a rideshare-friendly policy add-on which extends your coverage during period 1 (app on, but no passenger). You won't be dropped for telling them you're a rideshare driver; however, you will be reliant on Uber or Lyft's insurance policies during periods 2 and 3.


----------



## Red Leader

Well true. No 20% commission and all.

Honestly I wish something like this would work out. And who knows? It might.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Red Leader said:


> Well true. No 20% commission and all.
> 
> Honestly I wish something like this would work out. And who knows? It might.


And keep in mind, that you could charge a $2 'booking/safety fee' (as Uber & Lyft do) - we'd still be competitive with those services - and a driver averaging 20 rides/wk would be adding over $2,000/yr to their income - enough to cover both a rideshare insurance endorsement and the subscription fee to RydenGO.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Rofl, I can undercut uber at 1.10 a mile and keep 100% of it.

This is the true uber slayer.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Red Leader said:


> That's my point. Remember Sidecar? As for charging less......guess what? You just became Uber. And if the rates now are unsustainable without incentives, then a lower rate with out the help of Uber or Lyft will simply collapse out the door. So, it achieves nothing in the face of the main question.....how do you get rates to go up? Right now there is only one way, and no one is working that option. But let's look at one more aspect of this......surge.
> 
> So, BART goes down. Are the Ryde drivers going to be accused of gouging when they raise their rates? Will we hear about Ryde drivers extorting higher fares from people in desperate situations?
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad idea. But it's the same system with out the subsidiary.


You could charge a little less than Uber and you still make money because you don't pay the commission and all the fees to Uber. But I'm curious how airport and bridge fees would be charged.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

REX HAVOC said:


> But I'm curious how airport and bridge fees would be charged.


It's your business; you pay them and decide if/how to collect them from the pax.
Time to get that credit card reader!


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Rofl, I can undercut uber at 1.10 a mile and keep 100% of it.
> 
> This is the true uber slayer.


Yes you can. However if thejob isn't sustainable at $1.15 a mile, it won't be any more sustainable at a buck ten a mile.



REX HAVOC said:


> You could charge a little less than Uber and you still make money because you don't pay the commission and all the fees to Uber. But I'm curious how airport and bridge fees would be charged.


Well, no.

Look all over this website. Everyone says the rates are too low. If that's the case, then you won't be making any more money than you are now.

Fact is, boost, surge, and bonus is what raises earning at the moment. Uber subsidises that. You lose that with Ryde.

And as you said, bridge and airport.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> Yes you can. However if thejob isn't sustainable at $1.15 a mile, it won't be any more sustainable at a buck ten a mile.


It's unsustainable only because uber takes 25% of that 1.15 plus fees, no wait, they take more now with upfront it gets to 35% sometimes (you just don't see what they are charging the pax), pool is about 60% of the money.

If you charged the same as uber with Rydengo, you could go as much as 1.55 a mile AND you can adjust the clock cost based on rush hours to your advantage, that is sustainable until uber goes bankrupt and we can all raise prices to better profits.

This app could truly slay uber where it stands because pax are cheap and they woudn't think twice about leaving uber for a cheaper solution that pays the driver more.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's unsustainable only because uber takes 25% of that 1.15 plus fees, no wait, they take more now with upfront it gets to 35% sometimes (you just don't see what they are charging the pax), pool is about 60% of the money.
> 
> If you charged the same as uber with Rydengo, you could go as much as 1.55 a mile AND you can adjust the clock cost based on rush hours to your advantage, that is sustainable until uber goes bankrupt and we can all raise prices to better profits.
> 
> This app could truly slay uber where it stands because pax are cheap and they woudn't think twice about leaving uber for a cheaper solution that pays the driver more.


Good luck with that. And no, your pay hasn't changed with upfront fares. You are still getting paid the same as you were before.

What will change are the subsidies. You won't be getting that any more. And I don't know anyone who's making the money they are making right now with out them.

And if you think passengers are going to pay you more than they pay Uber....well...we will see. Personally I think you are over estimating passengers analytic abilities in this area.


----------



## Beur

For those of you falsely claiming passengers won't pay more for a driver with a nice car or a driver they know, like, and trust I offer you proof that they will and do.

These are passengers I met on one of the other platforms who now book with me exclusively. Look at the per mile and per minute. They're the original fees charged for XL/Plus when I started driving in 2013.

Guess what, I'm almost completely booked for Coachella/Stagecoach too.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I know I am, they are inflating the price for the client though by 10% thus 35%.
> 
> Once uber is gone, sure they will pay, we need to bankrupt uber first though.
> 
> I'm gonna join the beta to see how it plays, my city is in it.


Yea...Uber isn't going anywhere.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Michael - Cleveland said:


> All I'm saying is that a driver who charges the same rate as Uber/Lyft to a RydenGO pax, will make more money than doing the same ride via Uber/Lyft.
> 
> And that's what I'm saying (and documenting here) - it is in my policy and I've provided the broker's contact info.
> No one here has to 'guess'. Just contact BradSussmanInsurance
> 
> And since you are in AZ, here's the info available on Rideshare Endorsements in Arizona (gleaned from another website that can't be mentioned here):
> 
> *Allstate*
> Allstate's rideshare coverage is unique - it provides coverage for your personal insurance, and during period 1. Allstate's rideshare coverage also helps fill the gap that arises when a customer's personal auto policy liability coverage limits are greater than what's provided by Uber and Lyft during period 1, 2 and 3. The coverage also protects drivers against high deductibles that ridesharing companies have for their coverage.
> 
> *GEICO*
> With a single policy, it doesn't matter whether you're "on the clock" or just driving for personal reasons. Eliminate coverage gaps and don't worry about which policy is primary if you have an accident. Best of all, GEICO's *ridesharing coverage is offered at rates typically much lower than taxi and commercial rates*. Also, Uber, Lyft, or other on-demand service-drivers are not limited to just one transportation network company.
> 
> *USAA*
> USAA is a well known financial services company that exclusively serves the military community and their families since 1922. As part of their auto insurance products, USAA now offers a rideshare endorsement that covers Period 1 (app on, but no passenger) and you won't be dropped for letting them know you are a rideshare driver.
> 
> *Farmers Insurance*
> Farmers offers a rideshare-friendly policy add-on which extends your coverage during period 1 (app on, but no passenger). You won't be dropped for telling them you're a rideshare driver; however, you will be reliant on Uber or Lyft's insurance policies during periods 2 and 3.


Since you're quoting AZ law please read Section 23 of HB 2135. It states (I'm paraphrasing) when you have accepted a fare and/or have passengers in your vehicle you must carry COMMERCIAL insurance. It does not say a personal policy with a rideshare endorsement. It does not say a personal policy with a business use included. In AZ a commercial policy must be in place to operate fare for hire. If you look at the thumb pic I provided the first two declarations are business use and then if you scroll drown the page you'll see a public transportation declaration with a date of 12/93. Not much has changed in the insurance industry over the last 25 years about the definition of fare for hire. But to each their own. I have way too much in assets to play the rideshare definition debate game with a multi billion dollar insurance company.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since you're quoting AZ law please read Section 23 of HB 2135. It states (I'm paraphrasing) when you have accepted a fare and/or have passengers in your vehicle you must carry COMMERCIAL insurance. It does not say a personal policy with a rideshare endorsement. It does not say a personal policy with a business use included. In AZ a commercial policy must be in place to operate fare for hire. If you look at the thumb pic I provided the first two declarations are business use and then if you scroll drown the page you'll see a public transportation declaration with a date of 12/93. Not much has changed in the insurance industry over the last 25 years about the definition of fare for hire. But to each their own. I have way too much in assets to play the rideshare definition debate game with a multi billion dollar insurance company.


You should read the bill yourself before citing it:
"AN INSURER MAY ISSUE AN ENDORSEMENT TO A PRIVATE PASSENGER POLICY THAT EXPRESSLY PROVIDES COVERAGE FOR THE PROVISION OF TRANSPORTATION NETWORK SERVICES"

I should note, that's the bill - not the law (ie: revised state code). I don't know that the bill you cited was passed into law and signed by the governor - but I assume it was.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You should read the bill yourself before citing it:
> "AN INSURER MAY ISSUE AN ENDORSEMENT TO A PRIVATE PASSENGER POLICY 21 THAT EXPRESSLY PROVIDES COVERAGE FOR THE PROVISION OF TRANSPORTATION NETWORK SERVICES"
> 
> I should note, that's the bill - not the law. I don't know that the bill you cited was passed into law and signed by the governor - but I assume it was.


Go back to my original post. I made a comment of how a company charging $20/month would not provide commercial insurance for you and you would have to pay for it yourself. You bring up this BS endorsement crap that is supplementary to a commercial policy already in place by the TNC. You got way off course. The fact is that your vehicle in the state of AZ must have a commercial policy whether by you or a third party. Jesus friggin Christ you're ignorant.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

REX HAVOC said:


> This is why I think the states need to step in a regulate the pricing for rideshare companies similar to what cabs charge. That way there's no confusion and companies can't unfairly undercut their competitors in this highly regulated industry.


No no no! The last thing we need as IC's is govmunt involved in rideshare. Look what those a holes did to the veterans! The post office! The DMV! Is that what we want? Not only no! but HELL no!



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your state may say one thing, but it's your insurance company that matters. I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.


This is right. Rideshare riders on your personal policy only fill in the gap on your deductible and between rideshare pax, and, keeps you on the up and up with your personal insurance company. Anything more than rideshare through a legit app a commercial policy is req'd to avoid undercoverage. Don't risk it, they can take EVERYTHING you got.


----------



## Ubereater

I have said it before and I will say it again.

The true "ride sharing" app should have these 3 payment options only:
Gas, Grass or Arse.


----------



## itsablackmarket

This has fail written all over it. It's not that easy.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> Yea...Uber isn't going anywhere.


Uber is gone in 2 years tops, the drivers hate them, their investors (after uber vs google injunction) will have no faith in them, if Kalanick remains CEO this year, whoever enters the next will be to finish burying it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Go back to my original post. I made a comment of how a company charging $20/month would not provide commercial insurance for you and you would have to pay for it yourself. You bring up this BS endorsement crap that is supplementary to a commercial policy already in place by the TNC. You got way off course. The fact is that your vehicle in the state of AZ must have a commercial policy whether by you or a third party. Jesus friggin Christ you're ignorant.


Not according to the law you cited... IF the company is a TNC. (because that law states that a TNC must provide auto liability insurance.) Now, if they are not a TNC, then the driver is operating on their own and as you say would need commercial liability insurance. And don't call something BS that you know nothing about. And if you can't post a comment without resorting to insults, please don't post at all. "Jesus friggin Christ you're" arrogant.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.


I haven't been able to find any info anywhere on if RydenGO charges RIDERS any fee (subscription, per ride, etc.) the way that Uber & Lyft do. To your point, if they do charge riders 'users' fees, then it is likely that they will provide the same type of insurance as Uber & Lyft and drivers would not be required to purchase any additional insurance coverage (otherwise, RydenGO would not be able to operate as a TNC in most states).

If RydenGO does not charge any rider's fees, then - as you say - it's hard to imagine how they could provide the commercial liability coverage required... and they wouldn't get many drivers willing to buy that coverage just to signup with RydenGO (but I bet UberBLACK drivers would be pretty interested).

It's difficult to imagine how they could implement a business plan that does not include commercial liability insurance, since not providing that coverage would preclude them from operating as a TNC in most markets... so the real questions are: 1) How will they comply with state laws to operate as a TNC? and 2) Will they be charging riders any fee to use the service?

AliciaLyftdriver (below) makes an important point: The $20 driver subscription fee is announced as an "Introductory" offer. If RydenGO plans on raising that fee, then they would likely have to provide more services than just the matching system - and I would think that means they will indeed provide the TNC insurance required in the markets in which they operate.

The more I read about the company and the founder, the more it seems like they have no intention of operating as a TNC - but more like Tinder for riders seeking drivers - which means that all drivers would indeed need to have commercial liability coverage - as you keep saying.

No detail on their website under "Driver Requirements"
No mention at all on their website about insurance.
It would also mean that RydenGO - contrary to the headlines - will not be competition for Uber & Lyft since the latter are TNCs which depend on drivers who jump into the system for only a few months while in-between jobs or for other short-term purposes... and those folks are not likely to purchase commercial coverage to drive RydenGO. Time will tell how this plays out, but right now they have more PR than plans and it appears they are just fishing for venture capital.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

LA Times article on RydenGo and it's Founder & CEO Michael Pappas.

http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-rydengo-20170310-story.html

I've been reading up on them for the past few weeks, and at least Pappas is trying to do something to improve it, beats doing, or attempting nothing. I read the mission statement on their site and the tone being set is starting from good place. I for one want to encourage anyone that is willing to try.

Interesting tidbit I got from the LA Times article is Pappas is a designer/developer/artist under the moniker Mikos.

RydenGo mission statement is what sold me: http://rydengo.com/Blog

I've been driving for Lyft ever since the Uber *$$# hit the fan over a month ago. I never looked back to returning to Uber. Lyft works for me now. But I want better.

I think the TechCrunch article messed up too.
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/30/rydengo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/

They say $20 a month in the article TechCrunch article.

However on the RyenGo website it says "RydenGo's introductory subscription plan only costs $20 dollars per month"... "introductory" it's not meant to stay $20 is what I get from that.

I think that it will go up, however if it was $100 a month, that would be fine. I make way more than $25 dollars a week driving, that's cheap to be in control and keep 100%. Plus I can right off the app as a business expense too.

In the end, Uber might buy them up and get their safety code system which would be the end of RydenGo, however their ideas wouldn't die off. Maybe Uber should bring RydenGo's CEO to help run Uber... ?

Either way, I hope it works out, I want more options for us drivers...

Alicia


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

From the LA Times artcile (and RydenGO's website)...

_Pappas said his app has an added safety feature. To avoid getting in the wrong car, RydenGo vehicles will display a four-digit code. Users will have the code and can match it to their requested vehicle._​
Wouldn't it be great if every vehicle had a unique identifier on it - an alpha-numeric code - stamped in metal and attached to the back or both the front and back - and registered with law enforcement, so that people looking for that car could match it to the code in their app?! Oh, wait...


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Uber is gone in 2 years tops, the drivers hate them, their investors (after uber vs google injunction) will have no faith in them, if Kalanick remains CEO this year, whoever enters the next will be to finish burying it.


And you base this on what professional experience?



itsablackmarket said:


> This has fail written all over it. It's not that easy.


True. I would love to have more options but there is virtually never a case where there is competition and the price goes up. It just doesn't work that way.

And none of the MBA's on this board can show how you will beat Uber and Lyft at their own game with this app.

Kudos for their effort.


----------



## PepeLePiu

Several points needs to be taken into account:
You will set your own pricing.- If you decide to take on Uber & Lyft price,you can be below their 20-25% commission and with Uber's upfront pricing you can get even lower so the chances of rides on the cheap becomes a real winner for drivers as well. The only real competition will be your fellow drivers, riders will always go for the lowest price/better car combo, so a pricing war among drivers will be a real one.
TNC Insurance.- (Which you should anyways), the price varies by region but it will be a real shock for those who relies on Uber and their personal insurance to drive pax.
Payments also in cash.- This can make it easy for would be robbers to jump you, just like the do taxi cabs so the risk is higher. Also can trigger more scrutiny from the IRS.
Allowed cars.- I didn't see the requirements or approved vehicles, so if this holds it might bring a lot of hoop-ties and jalopies roaming the street and charging riders a whole lot less than somebody driving a newer car. A pax could be able to choose between a 1995 Taurus for a cutthroat price and a more expensive ride on a newer car. I can bet on who will be the winner on that war.
Introductory Fee.- That will change rather quickly, is yet too see if they will charge a higher fee to drivers that handle more requests, so there is nothing that might stop them from hiking your price as a PPR (Pay Per ride)


I don't live in a Beta testing area, but if I did I wouldn't have a problem giving this company a try.


----------



## DRider85

Let's only hope this works out for the better.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> And you base this on what professional experience?


IT security.

Why does it matter?


AliciaLyftdriver said:


> LA Times article on RydenGo and it's Founder & CEO Michael Pappas.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-rydengo-20170310-story.html
> 
> I've been reading up on them for the past few weeks, and at least Pappas is trying to do something to improve it, beats doing, or attempting nothing. I read the mission statement on their site and the tone being set is starting from good place. I for one want to encourage anyone that is willing to try.
> 
> Interesting tidbit I got from the LA Times article is Pappas is a designer/developer/artist under the moniker Mikos.
> 
> RydenGo mission statement is what sold me: http://rydengo.com/Blog
> 
> I've been driving for Lyft ever since the Uber *$$# hit the fan over a month ago. I never looked back to returning to Uber. Lyft works for me now. But I want better.
> 
> I think the TechCrunch article messed up too.
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/30/rydengo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/
> 
> They say $20 a month in the article TechCrunch article.
> 
> However on the RyenGo website it says "RydenGo's introductory subscription plan only costs $20 dollars per month"... "introductory" it's not meant to stay $20 is what I get from that.
> 
> I think that it will go up, however if it was $100 a month, that would be fine. I make way more than $25 dollars a week driving, that's cheap to be in control and keep 100%. Plus I can right off the app as a business expense too.
> 
> In the end, Uber might buy them up and get their safety code system which would be the end of RydenGo, however their ideas wouldn't die off. Maybe Uber should bring RydenGo's CEO to help run Uber... ?
> 
> Either way, I hope it works out, I want more options for us drivers...
> 
> Alicia


It's still fine.

Buy them how? by attempting to give them a piece of their 70 billion dollar make believe castle?

Uber borrowed leverage money last year, this year they will do worse.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> IT security.
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> It's still fine.
> 
> Buy them how? by attempting to give them a piece of their 70 billion dollar make believe castle?
> 
> Uber borrowed leverage money last year, this year they will do worse.


And your experience in IT security makes you qualified to run, and evaluate, a business of this size? Some how, I doubt it. But.....

Since you have such extensive experience in operating a company as sucessful and the size of Uber, you should have no problem starting a competing business against them. I, along with most here, will happily come work for you.

So....when ya gonna start this new company?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> And your experience in IT security makes you qualified to run, and evaluate, a business of this size? Some how, I doubt it. But.....
> 
> Since you have such extensive experience in operating a company as sucessful and the size of Uber, you should have no problem starting a competing business against them. I, along with most here, will happily come work for you.
> 
> So....when ya gonna start this new company?


Sure, when you give me the capital.

Do think what Kalanick does is hard at all? He is living proof any moron can run a multi billion dollar company and to the ground even.

Uber is only successful because they came up with it first, is MS what it used to be compared to apple now? That's what happens when terrible management takes over.


----------



## DRider85

RedLeader let's hope this sets a good precedent



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Well drivers should encourage more competition amongst ride share companies. If we want to see change from Uber and Lyft, the best way to get it is to have them compete for our services as drivers. The message is beginning to resonate at Uber and Lyft as they are actually doing driver outreach and making statements about doing better. I admit that talk is cheap but at least it is starting. My brother and I just got invited to participate in an Uber driver council in NYC. We have participated in a few Lyft Driver Councils. I am curious if any other drivers have received similar invitations.


Any mention on tips?


----------



## BurgerTiime

DRider85 said:


> RedLeader let's hope this sets a good precedent
> 
> Any mention on tips?


Yes, you get tip option within the app!


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Sure, when you give me the capital.
> 
> Do think what Kalanick does is hard at all? He is living proof any moron can run a multi billion dollar company and to the ground even.
> 
> Uber is only successful because they came up with it first, is MS what it used to be compared to apple now? That's what happens when terrible management takes over.


Wait....you can't raise the capital to do this? Hmmm....ok. So your not really qualified to do this. Your comparison of MS to Apple pretty much seals the issue.

You can stop making excuses anytime. If you could do this, you'd be doing it.


----------



## Red

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Pax will go with who's available. If all drivers switch and show Uber a finger pax will have no choice but to follow


----------



## Grahamcracker

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Screw what the rider wants. If driver only drive for the more profitable rideshare businesses, riders will have to pay more. Drivers alone allow cheap driving to happen, then want to blame Uber/Lyft for not making money.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

This is just a stupid concept. By virtue of the app, the rider will get the driver willing to take the least amount of money to make the trip. Imagine who these drivers must be...... It's not an auction so it's not going, going, gone, it's a one shot deal and the guy who hits the lowest offer button gets the ride. No thanks! Think about this before you reply. Wait, think about it................................. Yep, you agree with me that you really, really do not want the lowest bidder when your life is being put in the hands of some stranger.


----------



## Red Leader

Red said:


> Pax will go with who's available. If all drivers switch and show Uber a finger pax will have no choice but to follow


Yea....that will happen. Or more likely what happened in NY will happen with Ryde.



Grahamcracker said:


> Screw what the rider wants. If driver only drive for the more profitable rideshare businesses, riders will have to pay more. Drivers alone allow cheap driving to happen, then want to blame Uber/Lyft for not making money.


See post 60.

Fact is, drivers are not going to turn off Uber and Lyft to operate solely on Ryde. Juno found this out.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Since the $20 is an introductory pricing, it will probably go up 2 or 3x as much. which is nothing.

If the app was $100 bucks a month that's about $3.33 dollars a day or $25 bucks a week, who can't make that. Plus you can right the app off all together as a business expense. RydenGo obviously is going to do that, and has stated that.

It's all good, and I got to say when I read the founder and CEO Pappas' mission statement which I recommend you read http://rydengo.com/Blog I was sold with RydenGo. We need ethical people like this and companies the stand for workers and are grounded in good business ethics.

My family were hard workers, and ran their own businesses and also were union workers.

To quote RydenGo's CEO Michael Pappas from the LA Times Article.

Quote: "Pappas said he comes from an admittedly pro-union background, which is why he wants Rydengo to be very worker-focused.
"A company doesn't need to exploit its drivers to profit," he said.

Source: http://www.latimes.com/socal/daily-pilot/news/tn-dpt-me-rydengo-20170310-story.html

Quote: From the TechCrunch article.
As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"

Source: https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/30/rydengo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/

Who can argue with this? This is what this industry needs. Change! Drivers shouldn't have to be sleeping in their cars etc. It's pains me greatly to know this.

Like I wrote in another thread, RydenGo is the Amazon of transportation. Rideshare v2.0

Just as you put a request out for a product, then receive from businesses the prices they set for themselves for that product, the customer in seconds chooses the one that fits their budget. That's the Amazon of transportation...

It's just like one click buy! Now for rideshare. As well empowers drivers by making them in charge of their rideshare business.

Innovative change usually gets screamed at first by many, however pioneering types usually can see the future before it becomes the reality for the masses, then everyone else joins on. Seen this exact scenario play out a thousand times in society...

AirB&B got trashed to high hell at techcrunch disrupt in their forums. Now it's a leader! People laughed at Ebay in the beginning too. Amazon didn't make any profit for many years.. Now it's the world leader! This is nothing new. Just people have short memories.

I've said it before, I ride for Lyft now, no longer for Uber, but I want more options, and this one is a good one.

Now I got to get my car ready for a busy night of Lyft driving.... Safe driving everyone! Hugs...

Alicia


----------



## htboston

jonhjax said:


> You can charge the same rate as uber or lyft but you keep it all. Just pay your monthly fee.


They are appealing to the rider's morality of driver's earnings instead of appealing to riders' cheapness


----------



## BurgerTiime

This company could save us all from the blood sucking a-holes we've all come to hate! Now the only way for it to catch on is for everyone to quit Uber and Lyft or slowly stop accepting pings once you start. If your good enough and ya know it, passengers will flock to a more ethical firm with better drivers. Time will tell but I hope they prevail and Uber fails a fiery crash. Let's just hope they don't cave in and sell to Uber it Lyft. Rock on!


----------



## DRider85

Red leader do u think Uber will ever add a tip option?


----------



## iUBERdc

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.


I pay a whole extra 50$ a month for rideshare insurance through geico in Va. and uberrs insruane is a huge joke btw


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> Wait....you can't raise the capital to do this? Hmmm....ok. So your not really qualified to do this. Your comparison of MS to Apple pretty much seals the issue.
> 
> You can stop making excuses anytime. If you could do this, you'd be doing it.


It is clear you haven't a clue as for what I was speaking off between MS and Apple.

I can't raise capital for it, what does being a CEO have to do with founding? Tons of people create stuff that are terribly managed and fail, example: AOL.

If you are too thick to understand that, we can keep going all night to keep educating you about it.

Now give me cash to make my Uber.


----------



## luvgurl22

BurgerTiime said:


> http://rydengo.com/
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...engo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/amp/
> *RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
> Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> 
> The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.
> 
> RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.
> 
> It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.
> 
> There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"
> 
> Join here: http://rydengo.com/contact_beta_tester#alert_success
> 
> FEATURED IMAGE: RYDENGO


If they can get a big enough market then I'm in



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your state may say one thing, but it's your insurance company that matters. I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.


I thought everyone has finally realized that Uber and Lyft's insurance is a joke.I wisened up a while ago and got rideshare insurance.Its worth the peace of mind.Some idiot hit and run my car on 280 yesterday.Imagine if I involved either of these crappy companies I would have been "deactivated while they investigated" and on my own because they would make every excuse in the book not to cover me.As for that bastard I got his plate number and the CHP will be on his ass shortly.



BurgerTiime said:


> This company could save all all from the blood sucking a-holes we've all come to hate! Now the only way for it to catch on is for everyone to quit Uber and Lyft or slowly stop accepting pings once you start. If your good enough and ya know it, passengers will flock to a more ethical firm with better drivers. Time will tell but I hope they prevail and Uber fails a fiery crash. Let's just hope they don't cave in and sell to Uber it Lyft. Rock on!


I'm sure that will force the "vampires" to bring back a "steady" surge


----------



## BoboBig

How long does the back and forth between drivers and rider take to agree on fare amount...this part is not clear I mean when it comes to getting a ride doesn't the rider want it right away I know I do when I need a ride...


----------



## sellkatsell44

*Lemme start off by saying I would LOVE for a company like this to succeed!
*
However, let's be real.

For $20 dollars they are promising the same type of app uber and lyft provides BUT, they're simply charging a monthly fee??

Well let's hope there are programmers who will work for peanuts or they have enough cash they're willing to burn (on owners own expense, hah).

Let's hope that they'll still provide the credit card processing for the drivers and eat the fees. Or is this one where drivers are expected to run their own cc/cash system? how would the logistics (breaking down to the very cent) work?

Someone mentioned insurance..that's something the drivers will have to take on, or they can see if RydenGo will negotiate with the insurance companies (after all, uber paved the way) to buy collectively on behalf of the drivers and let the drivers sort it themselves out.

Let's hope that they'll still be able to afford providing care once a customer pukes in your car, decides to trash the interior of your car badly in one ride, or altogether skips out on the fare by pretending it wasn't them or their credit card info was stolen.

All the misc, minor things that people forget about

Let's see how RydenGo will take care of it, all with the low fee of $20 a month.

They're obviously banking on enough drivers moving over in x amount of months (they're going to be idiots if they think weeks) so they have to have enough cash on hand to cover those months (more like a few years imho) for it to really take off and be in the black and not red...idealistically.


----------



## Trump Economics

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Yea, but if every driver legitamely did this and it took off, the pax would have no choice. Still, there was Sidecar, and this feels a little regurgitated.


----------



## scott huston

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


I could charge 1.10 and with no commission still make more


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well let's hope there are programmers who will work for peanuts or they have enough cash they're willing to burn (on owners own expense, hah).


Don't think an app like uber requires that many well paid programmers, most of uber's spendings go to demands, incentives, pipe dreams, hookers and backend/infrastructure.

Unless they are dumb enough to follow a waterfall and not an agile development.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agile_software_development
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_model


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Don't think an app like uber requires that many well paid programmers, most of uber's spendings go to demands, incentives, pipe dreams, hookers and backend/infrastructure.
> 
> Unless they are dumb enough to follow a waterfall and not an agile development.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agile_software_development
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_model


1) what demands?
2) incentives, $20 in free credit to get a customer isn't so bad.
3) what pipe dreams? You mean purchasing instead of leasing which gives them liquidity? Or trying to bring in house stuff so they don't have to outsource or keep paying folks in the long run..or you mean money into r&d for driverless cars
4) hookers aren't that expensive, let's face it
5) backend/infrastructure of the app IS (among other things like keeping the servers up and running) the programmers, whose salary doesn't really paint a clear picture. Some make more, some slightly less...but they all have bonuses and benefits


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

BoboBig said:


> How long does the back and forth between drivers and rider take to agree on fare amount...this part is not clear I mean when it comes to getting a ride doesn't the rider want it right away I know do when I leer a ride...


I asked that question too, and it also explains that on RydenGo's website in the passengers section too. No different than shopping on Amazon. You enter a request for a product, you then get back a few vendors with their price for that product, then you click the one you want. Done!

RydenGo passengers put out a ride request, then drivers within their area can respond to that request with the pricing they set for themselves. Passengers receive price quotes from those drivers in there area who responded, and they click the one that best fits their budget. It's just two steps. Request, then buy & Done! There isn't any going back and forth at all. It's pretty much the Amazon for transportation.

Long night driving for Lyft. Had quite a few grumpy pax tonight......... Want to sleep now! Night!

Alicia


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

sellkatsell44 said:


> 1) what demands?


Class action, state, small claims, labor.



sellkatsell44 said:


> 2) incentives, $20 in free credit to get a customer isn't so bad.


They blow a lot of money keeping ants happy with promos, quests and all that crap.



sellkatsell44 said:


> 3) what pipe dreams? You mean purchasing instead of leasing which gives them liquidity? Or trying to bring in house stuff so they don't have to outsource or keep paying folks in the long run..or you mean money into r&d for driverless cars


SDC is only one of them, other are crap they come up with to fail, the most recent is the uber bus lines (full carpool for commuters), you have ubereats, rush, tons of crap set to fail, buying companies too, like Otto.



sellkatsell44 said:


> 4) hookers aren't that expensive, let's face it


Not when they are models.



sellkatsell44 said:


> 5) backend/infrastructure of the app IS the programmers, whose salary doesn't really paint a clear picture. Some make more, some slightly less...but they all have bonuses and benefits


Negatif, thats IT development and has nothing to do with application development and feature creation, apples and oranges.

Videogames require developer armies to create games and they turn 10-20 million into 100 over the lapse of 4 years, do your math with teams that consist of 200 or so people.

Wat I'm getting at is that a videogame is 1000x more complex to create than the Uber app.


----------



## cakoo10

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Except Sidecar failed because people didn't like seeing different rates from different drivers. It's too much of a hassle comparison shopping for a stupid taxi ride. People want to click a button and get a ride. I know as a consumer I would never bother with it...


I agree. Who has time to ebay a ride when trying to just get somewhere.


----------



## kcdrvr15

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Good point, so the cheap pax will stay with fuber and the others will go with ? Most of the pax I get now, used to use uber, but are willing to pay more for a nice ride. There will always be those who search for the cheapest, and those who will pay more for a "quality ride". I would think the price range would or could be even higher, with fuber in this area at $.85 a mile, and taxis at $2.10 a mile, would leave room for a competitive price range around $1.50 to $2.00 a mile.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> RydenGo passengers put out a ride request, then drivers within their area can respond to that request with the pricing they set for themselves. Passengers receive price quotes from those drivers in there area who responded, and they click the one that best fits their budget. It's just two steps. Request, then buy & Done! There isn't any going back and forth at all. It's pretty much the Amazon for transportation.


Pretty much what Sidecar did (from all I've read, I have no direct experience). Sidecar is gone now.

And note that Sidecar was also FIRST, before Uber, and before Lyft (who was also before Uber as far as the 'everyday person giving people rides for money' system).

That said....it could still work as 'another app to run' for drivers, because certainly some people would use it, but in the current environment there's no way it could even make a noticeable dent in U/L.


----------



## sellkatsell44

ost: 2291738, member: 88788"]Class action, state, small claims, labor.

**Paid ones... it's expensive yes I'll give you that. I don't think Ryder is going to find itself demands-less either

They blow a lot of money keeping ants happy with promos, quests and all that crap.

**No. I don't think so...$20 dollars adds up but they're taking it from drivers.

SDC is only one of them, other are crap they come up with to fail, the most recent is the uber bus lines (full carpool for commuters), you have ubereats, rush, tons of crap set to fail, buying companies too, like Otto.

Not when they are models.

Negatif, thats IT development and has nothing to do with application development and feature creation, apples and oranges.

Videogames require developer armies to create games and they turn 10-20 million into 100 over the lapse of 4 years, do your math with teams that consist of 200 or so people.

Wat I'm getting at is that a videogame is 1000x more complex to create than the Uber app.

**no, Uber app is more complex then you think. Unless you've worked for Uber and can say otherwise?

The fact that you have built in* a payment system, the app...that also helps navigate and tell you in real time where someone is...is that perfect? No. But it's getting better and from what I've heard in the past from Lyft drivers who also drove for Uber..Lyft's is not as accurate.. and trust me the little details make a difference.

You also have built into the app a way for drivers to text or call and vice versa without either side getting each other's info.

You have an app that for all intents and purposes, is pretty accurate for time of arrival (nothing is perfect)

You ever try to build an app? It's simple to do. What's difficult is building into that app and making the interface user friendly. You can throw two apps side by side that can do the exact same thing but one that is intuitive and easy on the eyes and it's going to grab the lionshare.

That is why Uber succeeds. Not just because it's branded itself (with as much as y'all hate the no tipping aspect in the app, which is another branding method for them to market themselves)

But because of the app. Ryder can go ahead and try and make one like Lyft does...but the OS (same reason I'm stuck on apple and not with android) makes a huge difference.[/QUOTE]


----------



## UberBastid

REX HAVOC said:


> This is why I think the states need to step in a regulate the pricing for rideshare companies similar to what cabs charge. That way there's no confusion and companies can't unfairly undercut their competitors in this highly regulated industry.


So, your solution to a "highly regulated industry" is more regulations?
Come on comrade, how about freedom instead.
How about letting the marketplace, the people decide. 
It is a basic argument of freedom and capitalism vs. control and socialism.
I'm kind of fond of the 'freedom' choice.


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno

insurance is and will be an issue in ridesharing until insurance companies get on board, so this could fail before it leaves the gate, however, with a million drivers in the country and all signed up, this could be profitable ,depending on rates

i would join


----------



## steveK2016

Rideshare endorsements by insurance companies are issued with thr implication that lyft and uber has their own commercial liability coverage. If that was no longer the case, the insurance companies would not just charge $10 extra a month of a rideshare endorsement. 

You would be naive tp think otherwise. They are a business specifically to do with risk management. You think theyll gladly offer the same hybrid rideshare endorsement for rydego with no commercial liability coverage that uber and lift has?

you are outta your mind. Maybe the first few rydego drivers that get into at fault wrecks will get covered until they realize whats going on.


----------



## dnlbaboof

the real problem will be getting pings, whos going to drop uber its too late now, no riders will download the app,a company like amazon should get involved in rideshare, theyve alreadyy got a fleet of drivers.......5 free trips a month with prime lol


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Lol, ok I will give it a shot at quoting.



sellkatsell44 said:


> **Paid ones... it's expensive yes I'll give you that. I don't think Ryder is going to find itself demands-less either


Demands are based off the company's gains and size, just look at how much they charge uber for settlements and how much they charge lyft, ryder is new.



sellkatsell44 said:


> **No. I don't think so...$20 dollars adds up but they're taking it from drivers.


When Uber competed with didi in China... Uber blew 1 billion a year in losses trying to keep up, referrals are also included in that loss.



sellkatsell44 said:


> **no, Uber app is more complex then you think. Unless you've worked for Uber and can say otherwise?


Haha, trust me, it's not that complex and it was and is still a security joke, games have to deal with cheaters and hackers every time they release, they come up with tons of designs that mitigate some hacking. Never worked for uber but I know about complexity in development.



sellkatsell44 said:


> The fact that you have built in* a payment system, the app...that also helps navigate and tell you in real time where someone is...is that perfect? No. But it's getting better and from what I've heard in the past from Lyft drivers who also drove for Uber..Lyft's is not as accurate.. and trust me the little details make a difference.
> 
> You also have built into the app a way for drivers to text or call and vice versa without either side getting each other's info.
> 
> You have an app that for all intents and purposes, is pretty accurate for time of arrival (nothing is perfect)


A single person can make a payment system in perl...

They never had navigations... it was all Google and Waze, NOW is when they are doing it and you'll see what a piece of crap they make for a few years, reason why they are creating navs today is because they have nothing to add to the normal app, navs are hard to create but I'm sure they'll just buy mapped stuff from Google, they are focusing on that and I dunno for what reason but to probably scam the driver.

Not sure what you mean by "lyft is not accurate", I have lyft and it's the same navigations app.

Their communications is the most simple thing to do, route through call center and allow phone and sms operations, throw a few GUI.

The ETA is given by the navs... in fact their ETA is so horrible, have you ever seen the customer side of the app? the car spins, the car gives bogus ETA, enter a terminal and it stops, it's a joke, waze and google do a better job.



sellkatsell44 said:


> You ever try to build an app? It's simple to do. What's difficult is building into that app and making the interface user friendly. You can throw two apps side by side that can do the exact same thing but one that is intuitive and easy on the eyes and it's going to grab the lionshare.
> 
> That is why Uber succeeds. Not just because it's branded itself (with as much as y'all hate the no tipping aspect in the app, which is another branding method for them to market themselves)
> 
> But because of the app. Ryder can go ahead and try and make one like Lyft does...but the OS (same reason I'm stuck on apple and not with android) makes a huge difference.


I know apps aren't easy to do but you are comparing an app to a program, there is a HUGE difference between both, a game is like a program.

Put it like this, how many lines of code do you think the uber app has and how many lines of code do you think a 100 million dollar game has? Like I said 1000x more complex to build, this is asides the fact the game has to deal with innovations, uber just does stuff that has been done before with their own custom code.

The example I gave you with a videogame was so you could grasp the amount of money they spend on their app (not their backend and infrastructure), rydengo's app works in a more simple manner since it doesn't have to deal with matchmakers, pools, surge and some of the mess uber has in it's app, join the beta and see how simple it is.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

cakoo10 said:


> I agree. Who has time to ebay a ride when trying to just get somewhere.


This is how it will work form everything I've read.

RydenGo passengers put out a ride request, then drivers within their area can respond to that request with the pricing they set for themselves.

Passengers receive price quotes from those drivers in there area who responded, and they click the one that best fits their budget.

It's just two steps. Request, then buy & Done! There isn't any going back and forth at all. It's pretty much the Amazon for transportation.

Alicia


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana

llort said:


> How will cheap mooch millennials choose RydenGo over Uber and Lyft if their only incentive is pool and line cheap rides?
> All rideshare drivers would have to quit Uber/Lyft at the same time and have RydenGo as the only alternative to get a ride for this to work.


They should organize and do that.


----------



## PrestonT

REX HAVOC said:


> This is why I think the states need to step in a regulate the pricing for rideshare companies similar to what cabs charge. That way there's no confusion and companies can't unfairly undercut their competitors in this highly regulated industry.


Government intervention is the problem, not the solution.


----------



## J571

Questions I have is how old you have to be? I know Uber and Lyft both have it at 21, and both require vehicles 2007 or newer (Here in the Washington D.C region), so what is the age and vehicle requirement? Also is RydenGo going to also have their version of UberEats?


----------



## chevelle454

Keeps a conversation going that's about it.


----------



## BurgerTiime

I signed up! Wheeeee!!!!! I have ride-share insurance so I think I'm goood to go. Man $20 a month and I'll turn on Lyft again! I'm excited to try it as a passengers too!


----------



## SCdave

OP, thanks for the post.

Read through the website and thought the CEO/Founders Blog posting ( http://rydengo.com/Blog) to be very interesting.

Almost as important as having an Alternative Pricing Model (Subscription Fee vs Commission) is having a TNC that is a REAL " Just a freaking App" vs Uber/Lyft model of "We say we're just an App but really, we're Transportation Companies".

Whether RydenGo succeeds in the long run or not, it is a Real Model of what a TNC App should be for government agencies, legislators, and our courts to use as a Baseline.

That is, it is very clear that Uber/Lyft are Transportation Companies who control Drivers and RydenGo is a model of an App that allows Riders to connect with Drivers who are Independent Contractors.

This should get interesting very fast.


----------



## Beur

The problem RydenGo is going to face are the drivers themselves. Look through all the posts on the company and you'll see drivers talking about undercutting Uber/Lyft prices or undercutting one another. These are the same drivers who are constantly complaining Uber and Lyft rates are too low. 

The public will pay the price for a quality car and driver. Take some pride in yourself and your car, pax will pay what you value yourself, your time, and you car at. 

The problem now is most drivers don't value themselves or what they bring to the table. Look at their cars, some appear to not have been washed since the last rainstorm. I was in one car the other day that had trash and empty water bottles all over the floors both front and back. 

Hell, you don't have to wash your car daily or weekly, get a car duster and wipe it down once or twice a day depending on how dusty your area is. Clean your windows & vacuum daily, clean windows give the false appearance a car is clean. Me, I'm OCD about my windows I clean them before I leave the house and depending on the day at least once in between trips. During Coachella/Stagecoach I'll dust the car off and clean the windows several times a day. These simple tricks are how I've built a network of private clients all willing to pay $2.90 per mile and $0.35 per minute. 

As people are introduced to RydenGo and see the quality of cars and drivers they'll soon make the platform their preferred option. 

If Uber and Lyft lost all their drivers today to a competitor where do you think the passengers would turn? As long at you keep rates at 75-80% of taxi fares for your market they aren't going to turn back to taxis. 

Of all the passengers I've had the discussion of why they use Uber/Lyft not one has said it's because of price. They've all said it because they know who they're getting, what kind of car they're getting, short wait times, and the convenience of pressing a button & seeing the car is on the way. 

If price were a factor people would never order when it's surging at rates that make Uber/Lyft more expensive than a taxi. Some have said they don't know why's Uber and Lyft haven't raised prices to a decent rate and done away with surge/prime time. 

Rest assured someone is going to come on the scene and do it right, making Uber & Lyft a distant memory like 8 tracks and cassettes. Is that RydenGo, your guess is a good as mine.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> It's just two steps. Request, then buy & Done! There isn't any going back and forth at all. It's pretty much the Amazon for transportation.
> 
> Alicia


This is exactly why Uber takes advantage of drivers. If you think it's only 2 steps then you are clueless how the fare for hire industry works.
1) Who holds the $1 million commercial liability policy?
2) Who has the credit/debit info on file and confirms payment from the customer?
3) Who verifies that each and every vehicle and driver are in compliance with their operating jurisdiction (ie fingerprint, background checks etc)?
4) Who is responsible for penalties and infractions from local authorities?
5) Who arbitrates driver/pax disputes?
6) Who is responsible for legal representation in case of lawsuit initiated by pax?
7) and probably most important
Is RydenGo a TNC or just an app company?
These items are necessary to know before you risk your butt.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It is clear you haven't a clue as for what I was speaking off between MS and Apple.
> 
> I can't raise capital for it, what does being a CEO have to do with founding? Tons of people create stuff that are terribly managed and fail, example: AOL.
> 
> If you are too thick to understand that, we can keep going all night to keep educating you about it.
> 
> Now give me cash to make my Uber.


So...to recap.....

You have no experience running a company like this.

You can't raise capital.

So there is no reason to believe in your claims.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

PrestonT said:


> Government intervention is the problem, not the solution.


Maybe if 33,000 people a year weren't killed on our roadways or numerous assaults including sexual weren't committed by drivers or proper insurance was consistently in effect or vehicles were consistently maintained and inspected then you are correct by saying "Government intervention is the problem"


----------



## Red Leader

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This is exactly why Uber takes advantage of drivers. If you think it's only 2 steps then you are clueless how the fare for hire industry works.
> 1) Who holds the $1 million commercial liability policy?
> 2) Who has the credit/debit info on file and confirms payment from the customer?
> 3) Who verifies that each and every vehicle and driver are in compliance with their operating jurisdiction (ie fingerprint, background checks etc)?
> 4) Who is responsible for penalties and infractions from local authorities?
> 5) Who arbitrates driver/pax disputes?
> 6) Who is responsible for legal representation in case of lawsuit initiated by pax?
> 7) and probably most important
> Is RydenGo a TNC or just an app company?
> These items are necessary to know before you risk your butt.


How dare you bring common sense and business practices into their fantasies of grandure?

You are a cruel man indeed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Red Leader said:


> How dare you bring common sense and business practices into their fantasies of grandure?
> 
> You are a cruel man indeed.


My wife always says that I can F up a free lunch.


----------



## Red Leader

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, but if every driver legitamely did this and it took off, the pax would have no choice. Still, there was Sidecar, and this feels a little regurgitated.


True...IF every driver did this......personally, I'd love to see it happen. And it will....

Right after 6 drivers can agree on what to have for lunch mid shift.



scott huston said:


> I could charge 1.10 and with no commission still make more


See post 91.

Or...let's just toss this out there......

I would bet money that you don't have enough assets to cover just one of the many needed lawyers you are going to need just to deal with California alone.



kcdrvr15 said:


> Good point, so the cheap pax will stay with fuber and the others will go with ? Most of the pax I get now, used to use uber, but are willing to pay more for a nice ride. There will always be those who search for the cheapest, and those who will pay more for a "quality ride". I would think the price range would or could be even higher, with fuber in this area at $.85 a mile, and taxis at $2.10 a mile, would leave room for a competitive price range around $1.50 to $2.00 a mile.


People tell you they will pay more. Fact is, they are not talking about Uber X.

And if we are talking SF....they are way north of $2.10 a mile.

But you are onto something with the $1.50-$2.00 a mile. It just has nothing to do with Uber, lyft, and Rydengo.


----------



## Trump Economics

*Who ever said that a $1 million dollar policy was ever needed, or is "effectively utilized?" I currently have rideshare coverage, and I'm covered in between gaps, which is quite often (seeing how ridiculously slow it's gotten). I don't see why insurance companies won't warm to the idea of expanding their coverage? I've done over 8,000 rides and have never been involved in an accident. Not all of us are bad drivers, and my rates have remained virtually unchanged over the last several years, even as I added the rideshare coverage back in 2015. If this app takes off, I'm going to continue driving, and whatever happens, happens. That's the way it was before rideshare coverage was offered. I still remember the days when taxi cabs would take photos of my car hoping to have me cancelled. I survived then and I'll survive again.

I'm truly rooting for this app, and I see some sort of policy coverage in the works if it takes off, even if the conversation is started by the app itself. To assume that Uber and Lyft are taking hundreds of dollars from me a month and are using all of that money to insure me is a ridiculous notion. It's lining their pockets and building their plush offices.

Uber*








*Lyft* 








*Me*











SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> So...to recap.....
> 
> You have no experience running a company like this.
> 
> You can't raise capital.
> 
> So there is no reason to believe in your claims.


Neither does TK and he's doing just fine lying, cheating and abusing, all you need is to have no empathy or ethics, voilà, you are the CEO of Uber, the rest is concepts you learn from your lieutenants who went to school for their knowledge.

What has Uber done besides invent rideshare with TK's leadership? Waste money in lawsuits, buy companies that were obvious to have stolen tech due to their CEO's having worked for companies who had that technology, wasted money attempting to expand to other markets and failing (eats, rush, trucking, bikes).

Want a good example of CEO/founder? Bill Gates and Steve Jobs, this is how a CEO behaves and runs a company, with intelligence and not deceit.

Again, Founder =/= Chief Executive Officer, I do not need to show you I can raise capital or even create, just run it.

Kalanick abuses the basic rights of this country because he has more power over it, instead of ****ing the client... he ****s the worker, since they have less rights.

All in all, his practices are those of a scumbag and an image such as that is terrible for a company, it's like running sweatshops within the country, sure people can ignore it when they are outside but right next door?

Result: Uber's downward spiral (we could say Uber since the drivers are Uber, not TK until he gets those SDC's going).


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Neither does TK and he's doing just fine lying, cheating and abusing, all you need is to have no empathy or ethics, voilà, you are the CEO of Uber, the rest is concepts you learn from your lieutenants who went to school for their knowledge.
> 
> What has Uber done besides invent rideshare with TK's leadership? Waste money in lawsuits, buy companies that were obvious to have stolen tech due to their CEO's having worked for companies who had that technology, wasted money attempting to expand to other markets and failing (eats, rush, trucking, bikes).
> 
> Want a good example of CEO/founder? Bill Gates and Steve Jobs, this is how a CEO behaves and runs a company, with intelligence and not deceit.
> 
> Again, Founder =/= Chief Executive Officer, I do not need to show you I can raise capital or even create, just run it.
> 
> Kalanick abuses the basic rights of this country because he has more power over it, instead of &%[email protected]!*ing the client... he &%[email protected]!*s the worker, since they have less rights.
> 
> All in all, his practices are those of a scumbag and an image such as that is terrible for a company, it's like running sweatshops within the country, sure people can ignore it when they are outside but right next door?
> 
> Result: Uber's downward spiral (we could say Uber since the drivers are Uber, not TK until he gets those SDC's going).


Evidently he has far more experience than you.people simply trust him more than you....to the tune of billions.

Lets start at the beginning......what company, the size and value of Uber, did you create or run?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> Evidently he has far more experience than you.people simply trust him more than you....to the tune of billions.
> 
> Lets start at the beginning......what company, the size and value of Uber, did you create or run?


They do? Not so sure about that...

http://www.businessinsider.com/regulators-criticize-wall-streets-loan-to-uber-2017-1

You mean the ones he managed to con before he hit the brick wall of amazing ideas that will not work? LOL, how do you think he keeps drivers working for him? The same way he deceives the drivers, he deceives the investors; the same way drivers do it for money, investors salivate at the actual opportunities for capital return should the company ever flourish with great and profitable management.

I have to admit, he does have more experience than me but he is no CEO material, chairman is where he belongs.

What value of Uber pray tell? you mean the make believe 70 billion no investor wants to put money on? The classic "you guyz r too stooped to understand" unicorn of Silicon Valley? LOL. One thing that never changed in the west is the sale of snake oil elixirs to cure all ailments.

You seem to think all CEO's are the same, make no mistake:

http://www.businessinsider.com/wash...ab-a-torch-and-run-in-front-of-the-mob-2015-8

http://www.businessinsider.com/warren-buffett-good-business-could-be-run-by-idiot-2016-3

I never said anything about creating, he got lucky on that one, running uber to the ground is going to be the realization of his lifetime or do things point the other way? Lel.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> They do? Not so sure about that...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/regulators-criticize-wall-streets-loan-to-uber-2017-1
> 
> You mean the ones he managed to con before he hit the brick wall of amazing ideas that will not work? LOL, how do you think he keeps drivers working for him? The same way he deceives the drivers, he deceives the investors; the same way drivers do it for money, investors salivate at the actual opportunities for capital return should the company ever flourish with great and profitable management.
> 
> I have to admit, he does have more experience than me but he is no CEO material, chairman is where he belongs.
> 
> What value of Uber pray tell? you mean the make believe 70 billion no investor wants to put money on? The classic "you guyz r too stooped to understand" unicorn of Silicon Valley? LOL. One thing that never changed in the west is the sale of snake oil elixirs to cure all ailments.
> 
> You seem to think all CEO's are the same, make no mistake:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/wash...ab-a-torch-and-run-in-front-of-the-mob-2015-8
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/warren-buffett-good-business-could-be-run-by-idiot-2016-3
> 
> I never said anything about creating, he got lucky on that one, running uber to the ground is going to be the realization of his lifetime or do things point the other way? Lel.


Yet he has control of billions and you have.....zip.

Now....what was the name of that company you started and ran?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> Yet he has control of billions and you have.....zip.
> 
> Now....what was the name of that company you started and ran?


I don't have a company but you are welcome to put capital to have me run one since any idiot can do that, TK is living proof.

How many billions can you control when you ask for loans and no investor wants to buy your shares? Wait til they go public to see the stock prices and have a good laugh.


----------



## UberX_zoom

Finally some Great News!


----------



## sellkatsell44

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I don't have a company but you are welcome to put capital to have me run one since any idiot can do that, TK is living proof.
> 
> How many billions can you control when you ask for loans and no investor wants to buy your shares? Wait til they go public to see the stock prices and have a good laugh.


You keep going back to the whole TK is living proof that any dummy can run a company, so why don't you be TK and go out and find investors to invest in your idea? Not so easy is it?

I didn't read over every response before so I missed the whole ms vs apple and the you being in IT security. There's a reason why you aren't running a company yet and it's not because you're not trying.

I know start ups a bit better then you. I've worked with clients that successfully raise money to invest in startups that end up being sold to the likes of google for millions.

I've worked with start ups where the founders have actual clout (like their experience is with companies such as amazon or group on and no, it's not simply as a programmer or employee but rubbing elbows so they have within their network to get in front of investors and it is TOUGH. Investors are no dummies. They do the due diligence, whether it's a VC or an investment bank...they don't just throw at you money unless there's good reason behind it or you've proven yourself)

So regardless of how much you hate TK and think of him as an idiot who is running a company into the ground--that you'll join Lyft as a driver or rider or both--if anyone can do what TK does, why is Lyft not having the same caliber of success?

TBH, I don't think any ridesharing company can work unless the pricing for car & expenses that go along with is gets a lot cheaper and the employee force (their buying power) gets upped..either through tax breaks, increased wages, decrease or more likely iron control on inflation or a combination of two, three variables...

Because you cannot expect any company to be successful if it doesn't make sense. And while it's exciting/new when it first came out (uber) what TK alludes to in his YouTube appearance is very real. He didn't want to cut the prices (because he makes a percentage of what the drivers make) but he HAD to to keep the company running. Why? Not because it's mismanaged but because the same reason 95% of y'all riders don't tip--the riders can't afford to spend that money on rideshare. Does it mean they don't have it? No. But in their list of priority and budget wise...it's low, and that's why they "think" they're entitled to so much when they take a ride with you (*I don't agree with this aspect at all, merely stating what I'm observing*).

Think of it like in the 90s when there was a "tech bubble" and the government was seeing all sorts of tax dollars roll in. What did they do? They reinvest in public sectors like schools. Would they have if they didn't? No. Would they have had the money? Yes. Where would it have gone? Military.

They also kept spending, anticipating tax dollars and when there was a burst of the bubble that left them over budget and lots of cuts were made.

Same with your average american. They have money, they would rather put a roof over their head, alcohol in their belly and go shopping or vacation...can they use that money for rideshare? Yes. But not as frequent as you'd like (as a driver, to keep you enticed to stay on the road) and only for special occasions (like someone's birthday and they wanna go ball out and all pull together for Uber money so no one has to be DD).

The problem is that that's not going to keep the drivers wanting to drive. Don't we get threads about pings being slow or all of a sudden a driver can be driving aimlessly and no pings? Isn't that waste of dead miles and gas and such?

So it's like keeping all the plates spinning on a stick.

You may think it's easy but the fact that you do and don't acknowledge that there's more to it then the app (which in it of itself isn't easy, at least not the one uber made but you won't acknowledge either) makes me think that you're a lot of talk but no action. I would love for you to prove me wrong and build a successful ridershare app. Maybe go and join Ryder to make it successful?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

sellkatsell44 said:


> You keep going back to the whole TK is living proof that any dummy can run a company, so why don't you be TK and go out and find investors to invest in your idea? Not so easy is it?


Because I am no founder, big difference.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I didn't read over every response before so I missed the whole ms vs apple and the you being in IT security. There's a reason why you aren't running a company yet and it's not because you're not trying.


I had my chance and blew it to pursue knowledge and things that were more profitable at the time, maybe I uber as a front =)

To uber is entertaining but I really do hate it when people try to take advantage of me, I take things personal.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I know start ups a bit better then you. I've worked with clients that successfully raise money to invest in startups that end up being sold to the likes of google for millions.


Yeah, when I gave up my chance I could have put so much software and hardware in half my city, my 2 partners are doing that now, they are no TK's but how many of you can say you made 2 million last year?

Also let me be clear: Screw start ups, they are silicon valley's investor trap overvalued all the way to the point they crumble or release actual revenue numbers.

Your clients sold patents at a cheaper price to Google, that's all they care for.



sellkatsell44 said:


> So regardless of how much you hate TK and think of him as an idiot who is running a company into the ground--that you'll join Lyft as a driver or rider or both--if anyone can do what TK does, why is Lyft not having the same caliber of success?


They are probably stripping themselves off their ethics as time passes, soon they will reach his level and get more control, thing is... it's not that easy to knock the creator/starter off the top of the mountain overnight, he created a brand and the concept, it took Apple how many years to top MS? AND it was because Gates left, lol.



sellkatsell44 said:


> TBH, I don't think any ridesharing company can work unless the pricing for car & expenses that go along with is gets a lot cheaper and the employee force (their buying power) gets upped..either through tax breaks, increased wages, decrease or more likely iron control on inflation or a combination of two, three variables...


Taxis made profits and they didn't need any of what you mention.

So we are back to Square 1, how taxis set fares at a certain rate (through mafia) to make a profit and maintain the car.

I think Rydengo is closer to that possibility.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Because you cannot expect any company to be successful if it doesn't make sense. And while it's exciting/new when it first came out (uber) what TK alludes to in his YouTube appearance is very real. He didn't want to cut the prices (because he makes a percentage of what the drivers make) but he HAD to to keep the company running. Why? Not because it's mismanaged but because the same reason 95% of y'all riders don't tip--the riders can't afford to spend that money on rideshare. Does it mean they don't have it? No. But in their list of priority and budget wise...it's low, and that's why they "think" they're entitled to so much when they take a ride with you (*I don't agree with this aspect at all, merely stating what I'm observing*).


Well... if you read this you'll get an idea of what is actually going on:

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...y/uber-drivers-psychological-tricks.html?_r=0

There is a game there that makes it all clear.

The point is that TK thinks he can have everyone stop taking cheaper methods of transportation for better (more expensive ones) at almost the same cost counting on the stupidity and need of humanity, it's a scam with a timer, a scam they can't even follow with SDC's because it's even more expensive.

The day he cut rates and decided to take over everything is the day he decided to scam because it's impossible, there are only a certain amount of idiots out there.

His target goal should have been uber in every city of the world at a decent rate (that's your growth) not "take on buses and trains counting on the driver's idiocy."

Alas the Jewish greed knows no end.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Think of it like in the 90s when there was a "tech bubble" and the government was seeing all sorts of tax dollars roll in. What did they do? They reinvest in public sectors like schools. Would they have if they didn't? No. Would they have had the money? Yes. Where would it have gone? Military.


Uber evades taxes every chance it gets, they aren't planning to give everyone their cut as you already know as a driver. Funny that you mention the dot-com bubble because a company as mismanaged as uber was the cause for the collapse.



sellkatsell44 said:


> They also kept spending, anticipating tax dollars and when there was a burst of the bubble that left them over budget and lots of cuts were made.


The dot-com bubble collapsed with an act that imploded the "favorites" and liquidated telcoms that were absorbed by the titans, this gave demise to the domains that had to be liquidated due to lack of capital.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Same with your average american. They have money, they would rather put a roof over their head, alcohol in their belly and go shopping or vacation...can they use that money for rideshare? Yes. But not as frequent as you'd like (as a driver, to keep you enticed to stay on the road) and only for special occasions (like someone's birthday and they wanna go ball out and all pull together for Uber money so no one has to be DD).


Rideshare was set to be a luxury with expansion for growth, they could have finished that form of control first and then set their eyes on another market (like Goggle did with ads after search engine), not a replacement for buses, it's not feasible, read above about the "scam".



sellkatsell44 said:


> The problem is that that's not going to keep the drivers wanting to drive. Don't we get threads about pings being slow or all of a sudden a driver can be driving aimlessly and no pings? Isn't that waste of dead miles and gas and such?


Not sure what you mean here, how did cabs get business before when people used to bargain for fares in the streets, gypsie cab much?



sellkatsell44 said:


> So it's like keeping all the plates spinning on a stick.


When your sticks break every 20 minutes and there are only 100 sticks left, then the plates break.



sellkatsell44 said:


> You may think it's easy but the fact that you do and don't acknowledge that there's more to it then the app (which in it of itself isn't easy, at least not the one uber made but you won't acknowledge either) makes me think that you're a lot of talk but no action. I would love for you to prove me wrong and build a successful ridershare app. Maybe go and join Ryder to make it successful?


Huh? I said coding an app is hard by yourself, it is hard but nothing compared to an actual program, that was an example for you to see how much it costs, it's not that expensive and thusly Rydengo will have no problem.

I'm not a code monkey, I can do some code but that is not what I do or enjoy doing.

I did sign up and you should too, the concept is interesting.


----------



## jfinks

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your state may say one thing, but it's your insurance company that matters. I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.


Ya to an insurance company it is all about the numbers. Your personal use of a vehicle is generally known. Add ride share and your road time increases 4x to 10x more than your normal usage. That increases risk and there is an insurance rate for that risk.


----------



## Trebor

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


THis is the one thing most drivers can not comprehend, and its really not that hard.

If Rydengo is able to get enough drivers on its platform to the point that these drivers are logging off Uber/Lyft, then Rydengo will be the one that is more reliable and has less wait times. Riders will figure this out and will go with Rydengo. Especially when they need to be somewhere at a certain time.

I never understood why drivers who have both Uber & Lyft in their market stick to the company that pays more. Even if Lyft pays 10 cents more, if drivers went solely to Lyft, Uber would have no choice but to raise their price to beat Lyft's. Lyft will then have to raise their price to beat Uber. Its a ****in simple concept.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Trebor said:


> Even if Lyft pays 10 cents more, if drivers went solely to Lyft, Uber would have no choice but to raise their price to beat Lyft's. Lyft will then have to raise their price to beat Uber. Its a &%[email protected]!*in simple concept.


Except the opposite is what has happened.
Driver's go where they can get rides because earning 20% more per mile means nothing if you have to wait an hour to get a request and then have to drive 20 minutes to do the pick-up. Every time Lyft has become a threat in a market, Uber has lowered the FARE. Riders choose the lower fare nearly every time, and drivers go where the rides are.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Except the opposite is what has happened.
> Driver's go where they can get rides because earning 20% more per miles means nothing if you have to wait an hour to get a request and then have to drive 20 minutes to do the pick-up. Every time Lyft has become a threat in a market, Uber has lowered the FARE. Riders choose the lower fare nearly every time, and drivers go where the rides are.


Imagine if uber were to try to compete with rydengo, they would operate at a loss.

I really think this app may slay uber, ****, specially since I will be betaing, these guys are open to all sorts of feedback and every little shit uber doesn't want to implement will go to them with actual driver experience put into creating the design, not an engineer with an idea about how it should be done.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I don't have a company but you are welcome to put capital to have me run one since any idiot can do that, TK is living proof.
> 
> How many billions can you control when you ask for loans and no investor wants to buy your shares? Wait til they go public to see the stock prices and have a good laugh.


So...no experience. No qualifications. Basically just making it up as you go along. Got it.

That's all ya had to say. Would have saved yourself a lot of time and embarrassment.



Trebor said:


> THis is the one thing most drivers can not comprehend, and its really not that hard.
> 
> If Rydengo is able to get enough drivers on its platform to the point that these drivers are logging off Uber/Lyft, then Rydengo will be the one that is more reliable and has less wait times. Riders will figure this out and will go with Rydengo. Especially when they need to be somewhere at a certain time.
> 
> I never understood why drivers who have both Uber & Lyft in their market stick to the company that pays more. Even if Lyft pays 10 cents more, if drivers went solely to Lyft, Uber would have no choice but to raise their price to beat Lyft's. Lyft will then have to raise their price to beat Uber. Its a &%[email protected]!*in simple concept.


Problem is....the drivers aren't going to do anything meaningful to make that happen. Drivers don't control the market anyway. The customers do. The people who can have the biggest influence on the market and for the benefit for the drivers is............

City Hall.

They can regulate the rates. But they don't. And you never see drivers pushing them to do so. Passengers will never ask for that in a manner that benefits the driver.

This is not rocket science.


----------



## Trebor

Red Leader said:


> So...no experience. No qualifications. Basically just making it up as you go along. Got it.
> 
> That's all ya had to say. Would have saved yourself a lot of time and embarrassment.
> 
> Problem is....the drivers aren't going to do anything meaningful to make that happen. Drivers don't control the market anyway. The customers do. The people who can have the biggest influence on the market and for the benefit for the drivers is............
> 
> City Hall.
> 
> They can regulate the rates. But they don't. And you never see drivers pushing them to do so. Passengers will never ask for that in a manner that benefits the driver.
> 
> This is not rocket science.


We once had a driver go up to city hall after one of the winter rate cuts and request the city council to regulate rates since permitting is a thing here. One of the council member asked him. Would you be willing to have surge pricing capped if we were to set the rate? Of course this driver did not know how to respond since he loved surge pricing lol.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> So...no experience. No qualifications. Basically just making it up as you go along. Got it.
> 
> That's all ya had to say. Would have saved yourself a lot of time and embarrassment.


The only embarrassment here is you by failing to understand the difference between founder/CEO/CEO&founder.

Do you want to put my CEO skills to the test? Get me something to run or just waddle along your way, you are being cyclic.


----------



## Adieu

BurgerTiime said:


> http://rydengo.com/
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...engo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/amp/
> *RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
> Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> 
> The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.
> 
> RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.
> 
> It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.
> 
> There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"
> 
> Join here: http://rydengo.com/contact_beta_tester#alert_success
> 
> FEATURED IMAGE: RYDENGO


Nothing good for a rideshare driver ever came out of Newport Beach, California.

Hear me. NOTHING.

I live next door to it, it's the 8th circle of rideshare HELL


----------



## Red Leader

Trebor said:


> We once had a driver go up to city hall after one of the winter rate cuts and request the city council to regulate rates since permitting is a thing here. One of the council member asked him. Would you be willing to have surge pricing capped if we were to set the rate? Of course this driver did not know how to respond since he loved surge pricing lol.


He should have responded.....sure. I have no problem with that. Now....

Had he done some research he could have answered something like this........

Yes. Capping surge is a good idea. In addition we have a few other ideas. Such as.....

Return fees for long distance trips.
Proper charging system for pool style rides.
Access to taxi stands for pick up and drops offs.....not necessarily for waiting. Same as you have done for the "Google" buses.
Use of the red lanes.

We can add a few more....but there's a start.

Fact is, if the rates were floored around $1.60-1.80 a mile, most surge wouldn't be needed. At least in SF.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> The only embarrassment here is you by failing to understand the difference between founder/CEO/CEO&founder.
> 
> Do you want to put my CEO skills to the test? Get me something to run or just waddle along your way, you are being cyclic.


You still here? You've already admitted you have no qualification to run a medium sized business let alone an Uber style or sized business. What's next? You going to tell us all we should elect you priesident?

Look, I know your ego and credibility have just been crushed by this conversation. But come to a weekday lunch and we can rehab ya. We will haze you while we do it. But we will also instruct you how to be a credible adult.

Or don't. None of us really care for you anyway.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> You still here? You've already admitted you have no qualification to run a medium sized business let alone an Uber style or sized business. What's next? You going to tell us all we should elect you priesident?
> 
> Look, I know your ego and credibility have just been crushed by this conversation. But come to a weekday lunch and we can rehab ya. We will haze you while we do it. But we will also instruct you how to be a credible adult.
> 
> Or don't. None of us really care for you anyway.


Whatever helps you sleep at night, champ.

The trolling has gotten too cyclic, time to bid adieu.

*Tips hat*


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, champ.
> 
> The trolling has gotten too cyclic, time to bid adieu.
> 
> *Tips hat*


Blah blah...blah blah blah....blah blah.

Come back when you have something credible to say. Seriously.

Better yet...come to one of the lunches. They are fun. Ask Schmancy.


----------



## yougetno.bs

Lee239 said:


> and what do you do about insurance?


Its optional. Hell, more then half the cars on the road right now don't have insurance. Or even a legal driver.


----------



## BurgerTiime

yougetno.bs said:


> Its optional. Hell, more then half the cars on the road right now don't have insurance. Or even a legal driver.


I bet it's way more than half, lol. I haven't met anyone that has extra coverage besides myself yet.


----------



## Andretti

Well, I just sent them an inquiry to drive.

Why not see wazzup'?


----------



## SCdave

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> His target goal should have been uber in every city of the world at a decent rate (that's your growth) not "take on buses and trains counting on the driver's idiocy."
> 
> Alas the Jewish greed knows no end.



Didn't agree with everything you wrote but was enjoying this thread and even some of your points until the ethnic slur.

Don't know if I'm more disappointed with you or that no one else called him out on this.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

So it looks like the app has the same old five star rating bs we all know and hate.
Not a particularly enticing thing.


----------



## Karl Marx

Lee239 said:


> and what do you do about insurance?


You crowd source. Companies that see the potential will be quick to pounce is this market.


----------



## Trebor

Red Leader said:


> He should have responded.....sure. I have no problem with that. Now....
> 
> Had he done some research he could have answered something like this........
> 
> Yes. Capping surge is a good idea. In addition we have a few other ideas. Such as.....
> 
> Return fees for long distance trips.
> Proper charging system for pool style rides.
> Access to taxi stands for pick up and drops offs.....not necessarily for waiting. Same as you have done for the "Google" buses.
> Use of the red lanes.
> 
> We can add a few more....but there's a start.
> 
> Fact is, if the rates were floored around $1.60-1.80 a mile, most surge wouldn't be needed. At least in SF.
> 
> .


We don't have pool. Fortunately, our city manager blames this on the city regulations. So I gladly get the permit with a smile.

Taxi stands are few and far in between and are filled up. I have no problem not using the taxi stands since the majority of our trips that originate in Downtown (where these taxi stands are) are less than $5 payouts. So you won't typically catch me picking up here unless surge is over 3x which does not happen often.

I am guessing your red lanes are like our HOV lanes on the streets/freeways HOV being 2 or more people so if we have a rider we get to use. These are restricted only during rush hour/day time hours anyways. Either way, if its not rush hour, our traffic is not bad.

I picked up a pool rider that flew in from LAX. She was pretty floored that we did not have Uber and she had a hard time deciding if she should wait an hour for super shuttle or take Uber for $5 more. I am really against UberPool.

I do not have any room to complain about this driver that went to city hall, since I would never go. At least he tried.


----------



## Red Leader

Trebor said:


> We don't have pool. Fortunately, our city manager blames this on the city regulations. So I gladly get the permit with a smile.
> 
> Taxi stands are few and far in between and are filled up. I have no problem not using the taxi stands since the majority of our trips that originate in Downtown (where these taxi stands are) are less than $5 payouts. So you won't typically catch me picking up here unless surge is over 3x which does not happen often.
> 
> I am guessing your red lanes are like our HOV lanes on the streets/freeways HOV being 2 or more people so if we have a rider we get to use. These are restricted only during rush hour/day time hours anyways. Either way, if its not rush hour, our traffic is not bad.
> 
> I picked up a pool rider that flew in from LAX. She was pretty floored that we did not have Uber and she had a hard time deciding if she should wait an hour for super shuttle or take Uber for $5 more. I am really against UberPool.
> 
> I do not have any room to complain about this driver that went to city hall, since I would never go. At least he tried.


Unfortunately, no. Our red lanes are strictly bus and taxi only 24/7. No Uber or Lyft. It is loosely enforced at the moment, but that will eventually change. They are currently putting them in on Van Ness, one of the busiest streets in the city, cutting 3 lanes to two.

As for the taxi stands, I'm talking simply pick up and drop off. Not waiting an extended period of time. In some places in SF, they are the only white zones in an area that is constantly congested. Now in some of those spots, right across the street there are cut outs designed specifically for pick ups and drop offs. Union square comes to mind. If you look at google maps street view, the west side of the square has them right across from the hotel. We should be able to do this in bus stops also as long as we don't block a bus.


----------



## OGT

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Except Sidecar failed because people didn't like seeing different rates from different drivers. It's too much of a hassle comparison shopping for a stupid taxi ride. People want to click a button and get a ride. I know as a consumer I would never bother with it...


They should change the business model. Let the passenger quote the fare. If a driver wants to accept then so be it. If a passenger is being cheap, they will never find a ride. So when the ride request comes, the driver sees total miles and fare price. If the fare is fair, the driver accepts. Taking into consideration the driver keeps all of the fare plus tips, it's a win win situation for both parties.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

OGT said:


> They should change the business model. Let the passenger quote the fare. If a driver wants to accept then so be it. If a passenger is being cheap, they will never find a ride. So when the ride request comes, the driver sees total miles and fare price. If the fare is fair, the driver accepts. Taking into consideration the driver keeps all of the fare plus tips, it's a win win situation for both parties.


I love this idea in theory, but how many drivers would want to comparison shop that way either? You're driving a car, ain't nobody got time for that!

Passengers wouldn't like it either...Some would like the game, but the whole glorious achievement of rideshare is convenience, push a button, get a car. People never liked negotiating with taxi drivers.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Trebor said:


> If Rydengo is able to get enough drivers on its platform to the point that these drivers are logging off Uber/Lyft, then Rydengo will be the one that is more reliable and has less wait times. Riders will figure this out and will go with Rydengo. Especially when they need to be somewhere at a certain time.


Yep, I agree with you. This is why I'm spreading the word everywhere about RydenGo. I've also sent links of the CEO Pappas' mission statement to everyone I know ( http://rydengo.com/Blog ) that's what really reached me when I read an article on them. Startup companies like RydenGo need support from the people, so why not support a company that is behind the people. The working back bone of this world is the people! Us drivers deserve to be treated with respect.



MiddleClassedOut said:


> I love this idea in theory, but how many drivers would want to comparison shop that way either? You're driving a car, ain't nobody got time for that!
> 
> Passengers wouldn't like it either...Some would like the game, but the whole glorious achievement of rideshare is convenience, push a button, get a car. People never liked negotiating with taxi drivers.


I think some people are getting this wrong. RydenGo works like Amazon not ebay.

Passenger sends out a request. Drivers respond to that request. Passneger selects the one that best fits their budget. It's only two steps for riders. I'm sure they can also customize to give them ball park too.

Best thing we can all do is try to help RydenGo, I sent them a bunch of suggestions from my experience driving both Uber and Lyft. It's quite obvious that RydenGo's founder/ceo is building a company with us in mind and wants to get rid of driver/worker exploitation. I read in the LA times interview that Pappas came from a pro union family, so it kinda makes sense why RydenGo is what it is. Best we can do is offer RydenGo our opinions we've gained from being drivers, however at the core RydenGo is a pro driver/worker company and that's the best business foundation in this business I've seen.


----------



## Trebor

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Yep, I agree with you. This is why I'm spreading the word everywhere about RydenGo. I've also sent links of the CEO Pappas' mission statement to everyone I know ( http://rydengo.com/Blog ) that's what really reached me when I read an article on them. Startup companies like RydenGo need support from the people, so why not support a company that is behind the people. The working back bone of this world is the people! Us drivers deserve to be treated with respect.
> 
> I think some people are getting this wrong. RydenGo works like Amazon not ebay.
> 
> Passenger sends out a request. Drivers respond to that request. Passneger selects the one that best fits their budget. It's only two steps for riders. I'm sure they can also customize to give them ball park too.
> 
> Best thing we can all do is try to help RydenGo, I sent them a bunch of suggestions from my experience driving both Uber and Lyft. It's quite obvious that RydenGo's founder/ceo is building a company with us in mind and wants to get rid of driver/worker exploitation. I read in the LA times interview that Pappas came from a pro union family, so it kinda makes sense why RydenGo is what it is. Best we can do is offer RydenGo our opinions we've gained from being drivers, however at the core RydenGo is a pro driver/worker company and that's the best business foundation in this business I've seen.


That's great but make sure your city is on their list of cities they are expanding to in the near future.



7Miles said:


> What I don't like about the concept is that every driver has own prices. Too complicated. We already had similar app - Sidecar who was as big as Uber , Lyft wasn't even there yet.
> It failed because Uber had same price for everyone.


I totally missed this fact. Do any of these drivers understand that someone will charge as low as 5 cents a mile?

Lol, you would have to no shit provide your best service and I am hoping riders can choose which driver. If not this app is dumb.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

This is destined for failure. First no one will carry proper insurance. I pay through the nose for commercial insurance having my own Black Car service and doing this awful Uber lyfting. Secondly the recent flood of illegals from Somalia and Middle Eastern countries who drive cars owned by gang Lords will undercut everybody and work for even fewer peanuts then UberLyfting pay.








"Hey it's Sharia law in this car boss!"


----------



## Eggroll

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Hmmm? Depends on how many drivers jump ship? Why can't the Ryde guy charge $1.15? He's only paying $20 a month vs. 25%.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Trebor said:


> Lol, you would have to no shit provide your best service and I am hoping riders can choose which driver. If not this app is dumb.


It's right on RydenGo's website how it works.

1. A passenger sends out a ride request.

2.Drivers within their area respond to that request.

3. The passenger selects the driver that best fits their budget or need.

Yes I'm in their future beta target city too.


----------



## Red Leader

Eggroll said:


> Hmmm? Depends on how many drivers jump ship? Why can't the Ryde guy charge $1.15? He's only paying $20 a month vs. 25%.


By all means...charge $1.15. Let's see how that works out.

And you, and others might be right, but there is no evidence to remotely suggest that drivers will jump ship and shut out Uber or Lyft. Just isn't going to happen.

Didn't happen with Juno. Didn't happen with Sidecar......the drivers can't even get together to organize....and a class full of kindergadners can organize better protests.

But we will see.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Red Leader said:


> By all means...charge $1.15. Let's see how that works out.
> 
> And you, and others might be right, but there is no evidence to remotely suggest that drivers will jump ship and shut out Uber or Lyft. Just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Didn't happen with Juno. Didn't happen with Sidecar......the drivers can't even get together to organize....and a class full of kindergadners can organize better protests.
> 
> But we will see.


To be fair sidecar was in the early days, they gave up to soon and let General Motors buy them out for peanuts, then GM pumps $500 million into another little known one called Lyft. Hmmm coincidence?

Your right drivers can't rally to save themselves, however RydenGo's CEO Pappas could be rideshare drivers Jimmy Hoffa. We could use an advocate for workers these days.

I think the best thing we can all do is support the company that wants to make change happen. What do we got to loose doing so?

Interesting times indeed...


----------



## Red Leader

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> To be fair sidecar was in the early days, they gave up to soon and let General Motors buy them out for peanuts, then GM pumps $500 million into another little known one called Lyft. Hmmm coincidence?
> 
> Your right drivers can't rally to save themselves, however RydenGo's CEO Pappas could be rideshare drivers Jimmy Hoffa. We could use an advocate for workers these days.
> 
> I think the best thing we can all do is support the company that wants to make change happen. What do we got to loose doing so?
> 
> Interesting times indeed...


What do you have to lose? Money. You go solely with Ryde. I will do Uber. In my market, I will make more everyday. If I want to make even more, I will just run all 3 apps. More options.

Ryde's CEO doesn't care any more about you than either CEO for Lyft or Uber.

Sidecar was in the early days. And Lyft and Uber literally trounced it. It lost market share at an alarming rate. It had nothing to do with GM. Their system didn't work. Which brings us back to Ryde. It's just warmed over Sidecar.

Nothing wrong with that. But the fact is....you have no idea how much Ryde is going to charge you. Their rate is introductory. You also have no idea what you are on the hook for. You should go back and read this thread. Many questions with no answers have been introduced. Which leads us to.....

Juno. That was a great interview with their CEO. I loved how he blasted Travis. And then basically did exactly what he accused Travis of doing.

There is no Moses here. These guys talk a good line...but that's about it.

I would love to see a company show up and be a serious challenger to Uber. Problem is, so far, they are just clones and they have no idea how to breech the customers self interest. And no matter what any customer is telling you.....their first preference is cost. And it is proven time and again.

Lastly....no one is taking the course of action that is most likely to make a difference.

I will let you guess at what that is. Oh...and a recent news article speaks to just how real this threat actually is.


----------



## Trebor

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> It's right on RydenGo's website how it works.
> 
> 1. A passenger sends out a ride request.
> 
> 2.Drivers within their area respond to that request.
> 
> 3. The passenger selects the driver that best fits their budget or need.
> 
> Yes I'm in their future beta target city too.


That is a lot of steps for the rider.


----------



## Red Leader

So...I made the claim that Ryde's CEO doesn't care about you anymore than Uber or Lyft. And right on cue.....



CatchyMusicLover said:


> So it looks like the app has the same old five star rating bs we all know and hate.
> Not a particularly enticing thing.


If this is true, well........


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

I like the star rating, I've always maintained


Red Leader said:


> So...I made the claim that Ryde's CEO doesn't care about you anymore than Uber or Lyft.


The star rating works fine for me. I always maintained a good rating when I was on Uber and now with Lyft. However if you have a suggestion for a better way email RydenGo.

Also it's RydenGo no Ryde's. If your gonna complain about a company at least get it's name right.

However this is nitpicking, there are more important things to discuss than a star rating, and prejudging people you don't even know either.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

CatchyMusicLover said:


> So it looks like the app has the same old five star rating bs we all know and hate.
> Not a particularly enticing thing.


All Uber has to do is set the minimum rating at 4.0 and all will be well.


----------



## Red Leader

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> I like the star rating, I've always maintained
> 
> The star rating works fine for me. I always maintained a good rating when I was on Uber and now with Lyft. However if you have a suggestion for a better way email RydenGo.
> 
> Also it's RydenGo no Ryde's. If your gonna complain about a company at least get it's name right.
> 
> However this is nitpicking, there are more important things to discuss than a star rating, and prejudging people you don't even know either.


I know the name of the company...In just too lazy to type the whole thing.

As for prejudging? You can't claim you are different when you are emulating one of the most complained about and abused methods used by your competition.

That pretty much eliminates your credibility.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Red Leader said:


> By all means...charge $1.15. Let's see how that works out.
> 
> And you, and others might be right, but there is no evidence to remotely suggest that drivers will jump ship and shut out Uber or Lyft. Just isn't going to happen.
> 
> Didn't happen with Juno. Didn't happen with Sidecar......the drivers can't even get together to organize....and a class full of kindergadners can organize better protests.
> 
> But we will see.


Lol, your request rate will get destroyed by drivers charging the same, what you fail to understand is they won't be adding trick fees to their prices, no booking, no upfront, I can charge MORE than uber and still be cheaper AND make a lot more money.


----------



## Red Leader

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Lol, your request rate will get destroyed by drivers charging the same, what you fail to understand is they won't be adding trick fees to their prices, no booking, no upfront, &%[email protected]!* I can charge MORE than uber and still be cheaper AND make a lot more money.


And you....who has admitted you have no experiences in these things...knows this how?

And now you have proved you can't do math.


----------



## Uberdoggy

BurgerTiime said:


> http://rydengo.com/
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...engo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/amp/
> *RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
> Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> 
> The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.
> 
> RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.
> 
> It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.
> 
> There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"


Are they in DC?


----------



## UberHayden

looks interesting enough to check out.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Uberdoggy said:


> Are they in DC?


It's a future listed city I believe.


----------



## Matty760

I think most people here aren't seeing the beauty in this... First off I think the way the app is designed is when the driver logs onto the app he will set his per mile and per min rate rate along with a base fare and how far he is will to go to pickup and then submit that as he logs on. When a rider requests a ride it will search for drivers that match the distance criteria first off and then probably pick the closest 5 -10 drivers and submit their fees to the rider to choose from. So the passenger of course in this case will have had to already put in the pickup and drop location along with the number of people coming. Once the trip distance and time is calculated, the app will probably display the estimated final price of their ride from the closest 5-10 drivers and they can pick who they want. I think its up to us drivers who do this to make sure we don't undercut anyone so we all have a fair chance and let the customer decide who they want. I say $2.25 mile and $ .35 a min with base fare of $3 would be extremely fare for everyone as a min fare. Obviously more i better but thats a good min fare to start with. Also It may be beneficial since they are rolling this out to different regions to calculate driver rates just like Lyft and Uber do. when a driver joins that region he then has a say along with the other drivers as to what they wanna charge. So lets say 50 drivers sign up in my area of Palm Springs, since we would be the pioneer drivers for the region we can all discuss a basic rate that we can all agree to as opposed to Lyft and Uber deciding wha the fare should be for a area. Then every 6 months or so we can have a new vote and determine if the rate should be changed or not. The cool thing with this idea is that the rider wouldn't have to wait for responses back for fares from different drivers, it would already be set by the drivers themselves and the customer can then at least know ok the rate in this area is $x amount and all drivers are the same, that way it would work just like Uber and Lyft without the negotiating. Lastly if this doesnt work and theres lots of people leaving Uber and Lyft , then that means more surge for me! lol


----------



## Maven

SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.





Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this..... Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


Is it worth $20/month for a driver to sign up? Certainly not without enough passengers willing to pay more for the "enhanced security" and other features that RydenGO markets. 
*Has anybody paid RydenGO yet? Is it worth the cost?*​


----------



## Red Leader

Maven said:


> Is it worth $20/month for a driver to sign up? Certainly not without enough passengers willing to pay more for the "enhanced security" and other features that RydenGO markets.
> *Has anybody paid RydenGO yet? Is it worth the cost?*​


Smart drivers will work all 3 or 4 apps. More choices. More options. But so far not one competitor has figured out a way to over come the pocket book. It's not that Ryde is a bad idea. It just doesn't bring anything new to the game.

I've had this conversation with riders before. Both on the job and at lunch. Many say....yea, I'd pay more for a better service. My response is simple.....then why do you request uber pool or lyft line or complain about surge pricing?

that's about when the conversation stalls.


----------



## Maven

Red Leader said:


> Smart drivers will work all 3 or 4 apps. More choices. More options. ...


What is the 4th App? Are the first 3-apps: Uber, Lyft, and RydenGo? Have you personally used RydenGo as either a driver or a passenger? If so, can you please provide an evaluation either here or in https://uberpeople.net/threads/rydengo-first-hand.155027/ ?


----------



## Red Leader

Maven said:


> What is the 4th App? Are the first 3-apps: Uber, Lyft, and RydenGo? Have you personally used RydenGo as either a driver or a passenger? If so, can you please provide an evaluation either here or in https://uberpeople.net/threads/rydengo-first-hand.155027/ ?


Uber, Lyft, Ryde, Juno.

Eventually they're will be others.


----------



## PTUber

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Well drivers should encourage more competition amongst ride share companies. If we want to see change from Uber and Lyft, the best way to get it is to have them compete for our services as drivers. The message is beginning to resonate at Uber and Lyft as they are actually doing driver outreach and making statements about doing better. I admit that talk is cheap but at least it is starting. My brother and I just got invited to participate in an Uber driver council in NYC. We have participated in a few Lyft Driver Councils. I am curious if any other drivers have received similar invitations.


I was wondering if they were going to set up driver councils. I have not been asked but I am real curious how they go. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Dback2004

BurgerTiime said:


> I signed up! Wheeeee!!!!! I have ride-share insurance so I think I'm goood to go. Man $20 a month and I'll turn on Lyft again! I'm excited to try it as a passengers too!


People need to understand the difference between rideshare insurance (aka business use) and commercial livery. Uber provides the commercial livery during Phase 3 so the rideshare is a gap between your personal driving to the grocery store and using the car for business purposes before a pax gets in. For the sake of argument, assume this new app does not provide any insurance. Your personal policy and your rideshare coverage are not going to be satisfactory. You're going to have to go get the full commercial coverage that can be expensive depending on where you live and how much you drive.

I'm excited about new competition for Uber/Lyft but my little town in Iowa obviously isn't going to be on the list for some time so I haven't done all the research on what they do as it'll probably be completely changed long before they show up around here.


----------



## JSM0713

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.


100% Correct.....


----------



## Marcello philly

I used ride sharing as driver and as customer . I knew that they charge 25$ and driver only get 13$ . 
U can offer the ride for 20$ u save the customer 5 $ and you make extra 7$ . idea will benefit drivers and customers a lot . 
However to calibrate their prices drivers should ride share as customers. 
I already subscribed as driver with redengo . this should get support by drivers subscribing and meanwhile let their customers knew about redengo as good alternative when they ride with them .


----------



## Maven

Marcello philly said:


> I used ride sharing as driver and as customer . I knew that they charge 25$ and driver only get 13$ .U can offer the ride for 20$ u save the customer 5 $ and you make extra 7$ . idea will benefit drivers and customers a lot .However to calibrate their prices drivers should ride share as customers.I already subscribed as driver with redengo . this should get support by drivers subscribing and meanwhile let their customers knew about redengo as good alternative when they ride with them .


Good luck trying RydeNGo.  After 2-4 weeks online with RydeNGo, can you please provide an evaluation either here or in https://uberpeople.net/threads/rydengo-first-hand.155027/ ?


----------



## Kodyhead

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not according to the law you cited... IF the company is a TNC. (because that law states that a TNC must provide auto liability insurance.) Now, if they are not a TNC, then the driver is operating on their own and as you say would need commercial liability insurance. And don't call something BS that you know nothing about. And if you can't post a comment without resorting to insults, please don't post at all. "Jesus friggin Christ you're" arrogant.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any info anywhere on if RydenGO charges RIDERS any fee (subscription, per ride, etc.) the way that Uber & Lyft do. To your point, if they do charge riders 'users' fees, then it is likely that they will provide the same type of insurance as Uber & Lyft and drivers would not be required to purchase any additional insurance coverage (otherwise, RydenGO would not be able to operate as a TNC in most states).
> 
> If RydenGO does not charge any rider's fees, then - as you say - it's hard to imagine how they could provide the commercial liability coverage required... and they wouldn't get many drivers willing to buy that coverage just to signup with RydenGO (but I bet UberBLACK drivers would be pretty interested).
> 
> It's difficult to imagine how they could implement a business plan that does not include commercial liability insurance, since not providing that coverage would preclude them from operating as a TNC in most markets... so the real questions are: 1) How will they comply with state laws to operate as a TNC? and 2) Will they be charging riders any fee to use the service?
> 
> AliciaLyftdriver (below) makes an important point: The $20 driver subscription fee is announced as an "Introductory" offer. If RydenGO plans on raising that fee, then they would likely have to provide more services than just the matching system - and I would think that means they will indeed provide the TNC insurance required in the markets in which they operate.
> 
> The more I read about the company and the founder, the more it seems like they have no intention of operating as a TNC - but more like Tinder for riders seeking drivers - which means that all drivers would indeed need to have commercial liability coverage - as you keep saying.
> 
> No detail on their website under "Driver Requirements"
> No mention at all on their website about insurance.
> It would also mean that RydenGO - contrary to the headlines - will not be competition for Uber & Lyft since the latter are TNCs which depend on drivers who jump into the system for only a few months while in-between jobs or for other short-term purposes... and those folks are not likely to purchase commercial coverage to drive RydenGO. Time will tell how this plays out, but right now they have more PR than plans and it appears they are just fishing for venture capital.


You just caused me to look up how much I paid Uber in fees over a 4 week period over $1800 in a month.... and I haven't checked lyft yet lol

If you told me you can provide me all the same as uber and lyft, but lets just say I pay $250 a month, I can still get the best commercial insurance myself, and possibly even insure my arms and right foots I need that to drive, and still make more money lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Kodyhead said:


> You just caused me to look up how much I paid Uber in fees over a 4 week period over $1800 in a month.... and I haven't checked lyft yet lol
> 
> If you told me you can provide me all the same as uber and lyft, but lets just say I pay $250 a month, I can still get the best commercial insurance myself, and possibly even insure my arms and right foots I need that to drive, and still make more money lol


You're right... even driving just part-time, between Uber's fee and the 'Booking Fee', I'm paying Uber around $25,000/yr.


----------



## Dback2004

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IF the company is a TNC. (because that law states that a TNC must provide auto liability insurance.) Now, if they are not a TNC, then the driver is operating on their own and as you say would need commercial liability insurance.


Also, most municipalities have seperate taxi regulations and TNC regulations. Assuming this new app is not a TNC, then you're an app-dispatched taxi and will have further regulatory obligations to meet that Uber/Lyft probably don't have. Depending on state and municipality, of course.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Saw this on twitter this morning.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851367738836631552









Btw I got an email response back from RydenGo. I guess they got a huge amount of emails and sign ups all week, so they are very back logged. But they took the time to respond to all my questions. I was telling all my pax about them as well fellow drivers this weekend. I printed out info from The RydenGo website and made flyers to pass out. Whatever I can do to push change to help us all out. It's a long road, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

More like...








(and that's being generous)

As far as I can tell, RydenGO consists of
a) a CEO with zero business experience
b) a dime-a-dozen programming engineer
c) one well placed press release
d) and no money​Wishful thinking... but _where's the beef_?


----------



## Dback2004

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Btw I got an email response back from RydenGo. I guess they got a huge amount of emails and sign ups all week, so they are very back logged. But they took the time to respond to all my questions.


I'm curious how they're handling insurance? Can you share any details? Thanks!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Matty760 said:


> ...when a driver joins that region he then has a say along with the other drivers as to what they wanna charge. So lets say 50 drivers sign up in my area of Palm Springs, since we would be the pioneer drivers for the region we can all discuss a basic rate that we can all agree


Drivers are independent contractors and what you just described is called Price Fixing. It is a violation of federal law and illegal. See: Sherman Act.

_The Sherman Act prohibits any agreement among competitors to fix prices, rig bids, or engage in other anti-competitive activity. _
_Criminal prosecution of Sherman Act violations is the responsibility of the Antitrust Division of the United States Department of Justice._​


Dback2004 said:


> I'm curious how they're handling insurance? Can you share any details? Thanks!


I wrote to them about insurance a week ago.
No response yet.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ​Wishful thinking... but _where's the beef_?


No worries, that's how all startups begin. Even Uber, Lyft etc were a grain of sand at some point. They were mocked too. God, Apple was an Atom in size compared to IBM,HP etc. Steve Jobs, Richard Branson, Bill Gates etc had zero experience. This is often the case with many CEO's that are founders. What most visionary types lack in some areas, they make it up in their vision married to their passion & drive, which small startups need in excess to even have a chance to maybe survive. I hear what your saying Michael, however I will always back the David's over the Goliaths. Our society should take up the posture of encouraging over discouraging entrepreneurs, this fosters progress and change. Better to try something than do nothing at all. That applies to all parts of life too. Just my opinion.....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Our society should take up the posture of encouraging over discouraging entrepreneurs, this fosters progress and change. Better to try something than do nothing at all. That applies to all parts of life too. Just my opinion.....


I agree... and hope they do well with a great new product. I'm just sayin', people who know what they are doing usually have something to show and talk about before publishing a press release about it... for example, saying they are going to charge drivers an initial mo subscription fee of $20 when they have zero details of what they are offering, what's included in the subscription, how insurance will work, and how they are going to fund their start-up. Not to mention, a CEO/President with no business experience trying to raise capital to implement what is so far nothing but vaporware.


----------



## SCdave

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I agree... and hope they do well with a great new product. I'm just sayin', people who know what they are doing usually have something to show and talk about before publishing a press release about it... for example, saying they are going to charge drivers an initial mo subscription fee of $20 when they have zero details of what they are offering, what's included in the subscription, how insurance will work, and how they are going to fund their start-up. Not to mention, a CEO/President with no business experience trying to raise capital to implement what is so far nothing but vaporware.


They may now have 1000s/10s of 1000s+ of. emails from prospective drivers to pitch to VCs for $$$s.

This type of TNC should really be considered a model of what a Real TNC App should be.

Where as Uber should be the model for a Transportation Company which happens to use an App as one part of their business.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SCdave said:


> They may now have 1000s/10s of 1000s+ of. emails from prospective drivers to pitch to VCs for $$$s.


No offense intended by any means, but if you came to me looking for money with those numbers, the only questions I'm going to ask are "how many riders do you have that have expressed a desire to become a customer - and how much will they pay you in order to switch from Uber?"

Drivers are a dime-a-dozen (well, a dime-a-mile).
Getting customers is the hard part. Ask Lyft.

You can't build a sound business making your 'product' happy.
You have to make your customer happy. 
If you can keep drivers happy at the same time, you've hit gold.


----------



## SCdave

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No offense intended by any means, but if you came to me looking for money with those numbers, the only questions I'm going to ask are "how many riders do you have that have expressed a desire to become a customer - and how much will they pay you in order to switch from Uber?"


Possibly but you never know where the money will come from and who wants to take a chance. You say no and someone else says yes.

Again, it looks like this TNC wants to be an actual App which connects Drivers to Riders vs Uber which really is a Transportation Company with much grander goals.

We both really don't have details on the business model. Just saying this looks like more of a software product / App?


----------



## tomatopaste

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> I hear your point about the model being cumbersome. However, all new players should be encouraged by the driver community as it will force Uber and Lyft to do more to attract and retain quality drivers. One model that could work is to ask drivers for a minimum rate per mile or ten min period that they are willing to work for and only match you with passengers who are willing to pay your rate for a competent driver with a clean safe car. Either way I think drivers should give any new player a shot as it will only make this a better business to be in.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> At $20/month I'm guessing everyone is on their own with commercial insurance and is going to find out what a real $1 million commercial policy really cost.





Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Well drivers should encourage more competition amongst ride share companies. If we want to see change from Uber and Lyft, the best way to get it is to have them compete for our services as drivers. The message is beginning to resonate at Uber and Lyft as they are actually doing driver outreach and making statements about doing better. I admit that talk is cheap but at least it is starting. My brother and I just got invited to participate in an Uber driver council in NYC. We have participated in a few Lyft Driver Councils. I am curious if any other drivers have received similar invitations.


Yup. All Uber had to do was charge the same fare as cab companies and riders would have moved to Uber simply cause it's easier. The Uber idiots had to try to put them out of business with insane fares. Now they are starting to reap what they've sowed. Good.


----------



## Dback2004

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Getting customers is the hard part. Ask Lyft.


That is the million-dollar question is what is going to make customers flock to this new app and abandon Uber/Lyft. I hope they have a secret sauce and are successful at it, it's about time!!

Lyft's mistake is trying to copy Uber and pick up customers and drivers that are pissed off at Uber for some reason. Almost everything they do is a mirror of Uber, minus in-app tipping.


----------



## steveophoto

Cash = Robbery and that my friend is not a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

tomatopaste said:


> Yup. All Uber had to do was charge the same fare as cab companies and riders would have moved to Uber simply cause it's easier. The Uber idiots had to try to put them out of business with insane fares. Now they are starting to reap what they've sowed. Good.


Uber wasn't trying to out-price taxis - it was and is determined to crush competition, like Lyft and Sidecar (RIP) from getting a foothold in the marketplace. Lyft had no choice but to keep their pricing near what Uber was able to set as the market rate.


Dback2004 said:


> That is the million-dollar question is what is going to make customers flock to this new app and abandon Uber/Lyft. I hope they have a secret sauce and are successful at it, it's about time!!
> 
> Lyft's mistake is trying to copy Uber and pick up customers and drivers that are pissed off at Uber for some reason. Almost everything they do is a mirror of Uber, minus in-app tipping.


I would be surprised to find that both Lyft and Uber are not running computer models right now to determine how a 'flat subscription fee' from drivers could be implemented - just in case RydenGO ever gets up and running in a market. Either of them could crush RydenGO right out of the gate if they needed to.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I would be surprised to find that both Lyft and Uber are not running computer models right now to determine how a 'flat subscription fee' from drivers could be implemented - just in case RydenGO ever gets up and running in a market. Either of them could crush RydenGO right out of the gate if they needed to.


I wouldn't doubt it Michael. However RydenGo would be credited as the one that pushed the industry to change and everyone would know it too, that David forced Goliath to change.

The industry needs change, and RydenGo's V2.0 model is where this business needs to go. There are so many investment firms that can back them in this world, which many back all sorts of startups everyday.

Funny thing last night on a drive, my passenger just found out about Lyft in just the past month. So it's a huge mountain to climb for RydenGo, and we can all help them in some way I'm sure. What does anyone have to loose in trying to make things better for all of us, even if it's jsut by spreading the word about them. I also told my pax about RydenGo and the response was very good. They also don't use Uber as much after learning about Lyft, so getting the word out can make it reality.

We live in interesting times.



SCdave said:


> Possibly but you never know where the money will come from and who wants to take a chance. You say no and someone else says yes.


Your very correct, I think it was AirBnB that was turned down by every investment firm they went to, something like a dozen or so. Even laughed at by some. However one eventually took the chance, and all else was history.


----------



## tomatopaste

Red Leader said:


> So....let's think about this.....
> 
> Uber charges $1.15 a mile. Ryde guy charges $1.50 a mile. Wonder who the pax will go with.........


the pax can't go with Uber if Uber has no drivers



7Miles said:


> What I don't like about the concept is that every driver has own prices. Too complicated. We already had similar app - Sidecar who was as big as Uber , Lyft wasn't even there yet.
> It failed because Uber had same price for everyone.


It looks like the pax will get several bids and can choose the one he wants. Drivers need to stop driving for Uber/Lyft and all move to these guys. Drivers have all the cards. We just need to get the word out


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> ...RydenGo would be credited as the one that pushed the industry to change and everyone would know it too, that David forced Goliath to change.


Ok, but what's that worth? I wouldn't invest in a mouse of a company that's biggest chance of success is having an elephant stomp on it. Just being realistic.


> I think it was AirBnB that was turned down by every investment firm they went to, something like a dozen or so. Even laughed at by some. However one eventually took the chance, and all else was history.


Name a single major successful competitor to AirBnB that predates AirBnB. (there was none that I am aware of). Can you name an existing successful competitor that is taking market share from AirBnB? (I can't). AirBnB created an industry where there was none (or not much of one). Uber and Lyft did the same. Monopolies are very hard to deflate because they have the resources to change their own business practices to destroy competition, and the customer base to support those changes. Uber has been doing this to Lyft for years - and Lyft and Uber battled it out from the start. Any newcomer to this industry today has an enormous mountain to climb because both Lyft and Uber will have no choice but to make sure they can't get a foothold.

Interesting times indeed!


----------



## tomatopaste

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> I wouldn't doubt it Michael. However RydenGo would be credited as the one that pushed the industry to change and everyone would know it too, that David forced Goliath to change.
> 
> The industry needs change, and RydenGo's V2.0 model is where this business needs to go. There are so many investment firms that can back them in this world, which many back all sorts of startups everyday.
> 
> Funny thing last night on a drive, my passenger just found out about Lyft in just the past month. So it's a huge mountain to climb for RydenGo, and we can all help them in some way I'm sure. What does anyone have to loose in trying to make things better for all of us, even if it's jsut by spreading the word about them. I also told my pax about RydenGo and the response was very good. They also don't use Uber as much after learning about Lyft, so getting the word out can make it reality.
> 
> We live in interesting times.
> 
> Your very correct, I think it was AirBnB that was turned down by every investment firm they went to, something like a dozen or so. Even laughed at by some. However one eventually took the chance, and all else was history.


Thing is drivers hold all the cards. All Uber has is an app. When Rydengo opens up, all drivers need to only drive for them. It will force Uber to adopt their model. Then drivers should refuse to return to Uber. Let Uber burn. They deserve it


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

tomatopaste said:


> the pax can't go with Uber if Uber has no drivers
> 
> It looks like the pax will get several bids and can choose the one he wants. Drivers need to stop driving for Uber/Lyft and all move to these guys. Drivers have all the cards. We just need to get the word out


Exactly, well said... I spread the word to as many as I can. I have a lot drivers on my facebook, so I share the articles on RydenGo to all of them. Also talk to drivers at locations we all meet up at. I made fliers to pass out too. I'm just one person, but one tells two, two tells four, and 4 tells eight, and the domino effect begins.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

more power to y'all. I'm with you.
But some of us have been through this before - more than once.
#UberOffTuesdays



tomatopaste said:


> Thing is drivers hold all the cards. All Uber has is an app. When Rydengo opens up, all drivers need to only drive for them. It will force Uber to adopt their model. Then drivers should refuse to return to Uber. Let Uber burn. They deserve it


I'm not going to drive with any one company. I'll run all the apps I can to get as many rides as I can. And every driver I know feels the same way. I'm not out here trying to build a company in which I have no share, no stake and no say - that's just the way it looks. I'm out here to make money. Give me an app that let's me make money by getting me rides and I'll use it. If RydenGO can get a customer base of riders, I'll buy another damned phone and run their app, too.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ok, but what's that worth? I wouldn't invest in a mouse of a company that's biggest chance of success is having an elephant stomp on it. Just being realistic.
> Name a single major successful competitor to AirBnB that predates AirBnB. (there was none that I am aware of). Can you name an existing successful competitor that is taking market share from AirBnB? (I can't). AirBnB created an industry where there was none (or not much of one). Uber and Lyft did the same. Monopolies are very hard to deflate because they have the resources to change their own business practices to destroy competition, and the customer base to support those changes. Uber has been doing this to Lyft for years - and Lyft and Uber battled it out from the start. Any newcomer to this industry today has an enormous mountain to climb because both Lyft and Uber will have no choice but to make sure they can't get a foothold.
> 
> Interesting times indeed!


Michael maybe I'm naive but I always back the mouse, especially when their the nicer ones.  Rats bite, ouch!

Couchsurfing was around years before AirBnB, used them many times, and the one thing that they didn't do was market themselves well and didn't design changes to make it better. That was their folly. They didn't tell their story either, AirBnB did.

AirBnB was also started by creative designers, and RydenGo's founder/CEO Pappas is also a designer too from what I read in the LA Time story on him. I think creative people that are also technically inclined is a great mix when creating companies that are for the people, like Steve Jobs was.

Remember Myspace, they were the largest social network around in the world, however a little dorm room project beat them. Even Sean Parker said that Myspace should have been the leader, not FB. Facebook was a mouse, while Myspace was king kong and then eventually owned by one of the largest media companies in the world, and Facebook still put them to shame and then out of Business. Apple was a garage computer company that took the PC market by storm when the arrogance of IBM and HP thought they were to small to make any impact. Oops!

I think Michael you and I agree more than not. The best we can do is spread the RydenGo mission and it's business model, because If RydenGo gets huge traction then those 40,000 pound gorillas will be forced to pivot towards RydenGo's direction, which benefits us all. Uber could just end up buying RydenGo and then pilot RydenGo's system under Uber's name into markets one city at a time. Either way, us drivers deserve better, that's one thing I do know well...

Us drivers need to stick together thats for sure... United we stand, divided we ( exploited ) fall.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Love your optimism and hope you're right. Let's hope that at the very least RydenGO provides another viable option for those who want to drive
(but, really - comparing couch-surfing to AiBnB?)


----------



## SCdave

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Love you optimism and hope you're right. Let's hope that at the very least RydenGO provides another viable option for those who want to drive
> (but, really - comparing couch-surfing to AiBnB?)


True... but the next examples were quite good.


----------



## Red Leader

tomatopaste said:


> the pax can't go with Uber if Uber has no drivers
> 
> It looks like the pax will get several bids and can choose the one he wants. Drivers need to stop driving for Uber/Lyft and all move to these guys. Drivers have all the cards. We just need to get the word out


And you seriously think drivers are going to abandoned Uber's platform?

Yea....that will happen.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Red Leader said:


> And you seriously think drivers are going to abandoned Uber's platform?
> 
> Yea....that will happen.


However they could use them all. I know people that run both. If you have two or three apps running that can work pretty well for some people. I guess anything is possible. One's fine for me. But I can manage two if I wanted.


----------



## Red Leader

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> However they could use them all. I know people that run both. If you have two or three apps running that can work pretty well for some people. I guess anything is possible. One's fine for me. But I can manage two if I wanted.


Most drivers run both. In NY they run Juno also.

No ones going to abandoned a platform that is making them money.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Love you optimism and hope you're right. Let's hope that at the very least RydenGO provides another viable option for those who want to drive
> (but, really - comparing couch-surfing to AiBnB?)


Ok, I didn't mean to imply that it was anything like AirBnB. My bad! I meant that if CouchSurfing had thought it out better, they could have been bigger, however they didn't do that, they missed it. AirBnB rocks! Those boys created a good hearted company, I Love AirBnB! For the same reasons why I love RydenGo's approach too. People minded approach of business. Or as Steve Jobs said, we built that company from the heart!


----------



## tomatopaste

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ok, but what's that worth? I wouldn't invest in a mouse of a company that's biggest chance of success is having an elephant stomp on it. Just being realistic.
> Name a single major successful competitor to AirBnB that predates AirBnB. (there was none that I am aware of). Can you name an existing successful competitor that is taking market share from AirBnB? (I can't). AirBnB created an industry where there was none (or not much of one). Uber and Lyft did the same. Monopolies are very hard to deflate because they have the resources to change their own business practices to destroy competition, and the customer base to support those changes. Uber has been doing this to Lyft for years - and Lyft and Uber battled it out from the start. Any newcomer to this industry today has an enormous mountain to climb because both Lyft and Uber will have no choice but to make sure they can't get a foothold.
> 
> Interesting times indeed!


Upstarts take out bad companies all the time. Uber is a horrible company headed by a world class prick. Austin started their own rideshare, RideAustin. All Uber has is an app. Uber acts like the 800 pound gorilla only because drivers aren't working together as a team


Red Leader said:


> And you seriously think drivers are going to abandoned Uber's platform?
> 
> Yea....that will happen.





AliciaLyftdriver said:


> However they could use them all. I know people that run both. If you have two or three apps running that can work pretty well for some people. I guess anything is possible. One's fine for me. But I can manage two if I wanted.





Red Leader said:


> Most drivers run both. In NY they run Juno also.
> 
> No ones going to abandoned a platform that is making them money.


Drivers need to start thinking strategically. Uber treats drivers like crap cause drivers accept being treated like crap. The only thing that will change Uber is losing drivers to the competition. Uber is out of business without drivers


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SCdave said:


> True... but the next examples were quite good.


On the surface... but the comparisons don't hold up. FB and MySpace both operated by providing users with free access to their platforms. MySpace focus is on the ability for musicians to showcase their work while FB was designed as and remains a Social Network. Neither company had much to compete with when they started. And as you likely know, many companies have tried to compete with FB: Twitter and Instagram successfully introduced alternative platforms - Instagram was bought by FB for $1 Bil (!) and Twitter is struggling to make any money - and neither has diminished FB's size.

Apple came to compete in the infancy of the PC - home computers barely existed at the time. They carved out a niche but still never dominated the PC market, eventually had to drop their Motorola processors in favor of Intel in order to be compatible with Microsoft software and Windows) and today sells more phones, tablets and entertainment devices than computers: Apple computer market share is 7.4% - and the iOS (phone) market share is only 12.9% - hardly dominant.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Red Leader said:


> And you seriously think drivers are going to abandoned Uber's platform?
> Yea....that will happen.


Agreed. At this point and for the near future, about the best a start-up in this industry could hope for is to get drivers to run their apps along-side Uber (and Lyft).

In a different thread here, a user cited an interesting article about how the tremendous amount of VC $ available is stifling the ability of startups to compete with elephants and unicorns: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...n-valuation-says-uber-may-have-already-peaked

_It's getting tough for upstarts in any field to gain traction as these companies use their giant cash pools to bid up the price of office space, talent, and other resources. When they face deep-pocketed competitors, they tend to cut prices and run massive losses to get market share. Uber lost well over $1 billion in the first half of 2016, largely because two of its well-funded rivals, Lyft and China's Didi Chuxing, forced it to increase payments to drivers even as it deeply discounted rides. (Uber made peace with Didi over the summer, agreeing to exit the Chinese market in what sure looks like a prelude to an IPO.) "There's a stratification happening," says Botha. "The spoils are increasingly accruing to the haves, and that's making it harder for little startups."_​


----------



## SCdave

Michael - Cleveland said:


> On the surface... but the comparisons don't hold up. FB and MySpace both operated by providing users with free access to their platforms. MySpace focus is on the ability for musicians to showcase their work while FB was designed as and remains a Social Network. Neither company had much to compete with when they started. And as you likely know, many companies have tried to compete with FB: Twitter and Instagram successfully introduced alternative platforms - Instagram was bought by FB for $1 Bil (!) and Twitter is struggling to make any money - and neither has diminished FB's size.
> 
> Apple came to compete in the infancy of the PC - home computers barely existed at the time. They carved out a niche but still never dominated the PC market, eventually had to drop their Motorola processors in favor of Intel in order to be compatible with Microsoft software and Windows) and today sells more phones, tablets and entertainment devices than computers: Apple computer market share is 7.4% - and the iOS (phone) market share is only 12.9% - hardly dominant.


Fun to read but he still gave great examples.



Red Leader said:


> And you seriously think drivers are going to abandoned Uber's platform?
> 
> Yea....that will happen.


There are companies that don't take over a market segment for various reasons. Product not good enough. Management team doesn't have "it". Not enough financing at the right time. Legal fights and even illegal shenanigans by competitors. Government regulations that could not be handled or driven around or driven through. Right product but introduced at the wrong time.

But the value of this company to Drivers might be that RydenGo is different enough, that it provides a model that another competitor uses and in turn, is more successful with (how successful is an open ended question).

Or RydenGo provides a clearer model of what an "App Company" in the Transportation for Hire OnDemand Business should be defined legally as vs a Transportation Company saying they are"just App Companies" like Uber and Lyft.

And sometimes dethroning the market leader doesn't come in one dramatic fight but over many battles? 

So is there value in Drivers supporting RydenGo, what seems to be a true "TNC App Company" ?

Yes, lots of ???


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SCdave said:


> Fun to read but he still gave great examples.
> 
> There are companies that don't take over a market segment for various reasons. Product not good enough. Management team doesn't have "it". Not enough financing at the right time. Legal fights and even illegal shenanigans by competitors. Government regulations that could not be handled or driven around or driven through. Right product but introduced at the wrong time.
> 
> But the value of this company to Drivers might be that RydenGo is different enough, that it provides a model that another competitor uses and in turn, is more successful with (how successful is an open ended question).
> 
> Or RydenGo provides a clearer model of what an "App Company" in the Transportation for Hire OnDemand Business should be defined legally as vs a Transportation Company saying they are"just App Companies" like Uber and Lyft.
> 
> And sometimes dethroning the market leader doesn't come in one dramatic fight but over many battles?
> 
> So is there value in Drivers supporting RydenGo, what seems to be a true "TNC App Company" ?
> 
> Yes, lots of ???


There are just too many unknowns here. If RydenGO is what it appears to be: just an app (rather than a TNC) then few part-time drivers and no casual drivers (those who drive fewer than a few hours a week) will be able to use it because they won't want to bother getting livery registration and commercial liability insurance. Full-time drivers would be likely to use the service - but not exclusively - and not without enough potential revenue to justify the cost of the taxes and insurance required. Since the overwhelming majority of Uber & Lyft drivers are casual or part-time, even a modest success of RydenGO would not be likely to have much impact on Uber or Lyft (though it may create a 'new' market. RydenGO is not operational anywhere yet. Let's see what they actually have to offer before we anoint the company the Uber Slayer.


----------



## SCdave

Michael - Cleveland said:


> There are just too many unknowns here. If RydenGO is what it appears to be: just an app (rather than a TNC) then few part-time drivers and no casual drivers (those who drive fewer than a few hours a week) will be able to use it because they won't want to bother getting livery registration and commercial liability insurance. Full-time drivers would be likely to use the service - but not exclusively - and not without enough potential revenue to justify the cost of the taxes and insurance required. Since the overwhelming majority of Uber & Lyft drivers are casual or part-time, even a modest success of RydenGO would not be likely to have much impact on Uber or Lyft (though it may create a 'new' market. RydenGO is not operational anywhere yet. Let's see what they actually have to offer before we anoint the company the Uber Slayer.


By App I mean TNC. This is the confusion Uber/Lyft are profiting from. There is no viable company that is a true TNC.

I would expect RydenGo to meet the Insurance Requirements. But like you know at this point, we don't know much.

For Uber to be exposed, I think it would require our legal and regulatory systems to force Uber/Lyft to make some serious changes. RydenGo, or a few more RydenGo type companies most likely not able to do much just on their own.

The change would be (the hope) for Uber/Lyft to be forced to become true TNCs (they really are not) or Transportation Companies (they are).

I know I'm changing the narrative somewhat, but this us how I'm looking at RydenGo at this point. I would like to see this model succeed at any level just so we have the model of a True TNC doing business.

For now though, just a lot of speculation but interesting conversation.

Heck, Uber/Lyft could do a backdoor deal with RydenGo to hedge their bet or even pay RydenGo off to go away (there you go, throwing out the conspiracy deal). A silent Chinese investor could already be lined up. Who knows?


----------



## Red Leader

tomatopaste said:


> Upstarts take out bad companies all the time. Uber is a horrible company headed by a world class prick. Austin started their own rideshare, RideAustin. All Uber has is an app. Uber acts like the 800 pound gorilla only because drivers aren't working together as a team
> 
> Drivers need to start thinking strategically. Uber treats drivers like crap cause drivers accept being treated like crap. The only thing that will change Uber is losing drivers to the competition. Uber is out of business without drivers


I agree completely. I'd love nothing more than for drivers to band together and drive improvements in this industry. Problem is....they won't do it. And the answers to the problems we face are pretty simple for large market drivers. Not so simple for small market drivers.

The problem with trying to organize independent people is....they are independent. They don't join well nor do they compromise well.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Agreed. At this point and for the near future, about the best a start-up in this industry could hope for is to get drivers to run their apps along-side Uber (and Lyft).
> 
> In a different thread here, a user cited an interesting article about how the tremendous amount of VC $ available is stifling the ability of startups to compete with elephants and unicorns: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...n-valuation-says-uber-may-have-already-peaked
> 
> _It's getting tough for upstarts in any field to gain traction as these companies use their giant cash pools to bid up the price of office space, talent, and other resources. When they face deep-pocketed competitors, they tend to cut prices and run massive losses to get market share. Uber lost well over $1 billion in the first half of 2016, largely because two of its well-funded rivals, Lyft and China's Didi Chuxing, forced it to increase payments to drivers even as it deeply discounted rides. (Uber made peace with Didi over the summer, agreeing to exit the Chinese market in what sure looks like a prelude to an IPO.) "There's a stratification happening," says Botha. "The spoils are increasingly accruing to the haves, and that's making it harder for little startups."_​


Very true. There is also another problem.....

When an individual company strikes hard and deep in to an industry, they tend to own it. If done properly. Everybody else fights for second place. And sometimes second place is a long way from first.

Walmart is a good example, but a better one is Home Depot. The founders of the orange aprons were screwed over by their employers. And fortunately for them, a dominate figure in the home improvement industry didn't really exists. They didn't really create a new idea as much as they brought an exsisting one to consumers. And from there, they first blitzed the people who screwed them. They set out to, and did, eliminate that company completely. Then they became the largest distributor of many items. Basically, they hit hard and fast and the race ended quick.

Lowes has never caught up.

The problem with article like this one is....they have to write something. And right now it's in fashion to bash Uber. Lyft does all the same things. But no one cares. They aren't a major player in the industry anymore. They aren't dead. But they are on life support.

For someone to threaten Uber in any serious way, it's going to take a massive amount of capital. A recent article touted Lyft raising $500 mil. And tried to make it sound like something serious had taken place. However when you look at the numbers, it's really nothing to write home about.



SCdave said:


> Fun to read but he still gave great examples.
> 
> There are companies that don't take over a market segment for various reasons. Product not good enough. Management team doesn't have "it". Not enough financing at the right time. Legal fights and even illegal shenanigans by competitors. Government regulations that could not be handled or driven around or driven through. Right product but introduced at the wrong time.
> 
> But the value of this company to Drivers might be that RydenGo is different enough, that it provides a model that another competitor uses and in turn, is more successful with (how successful is an open ended question).
> 
> Or RydenGo provides a clearer model of what an "App Company" in the Transportation for Hire OnDemand Business should be defined legally as vs a Transportation Company saying they are"just App Companies" like Uber and Lyft.
> 
> And sometimes dethroning the market leader doesn't come in one dramatic fight but over many battles?
> 
> So is there value in Drivers supporting RydenGo, what seems to be a true "TNC App Company" ?
> 
> Yes, lots of ???


Everything you said is absolutely true. But here is the problem.....

The same requirements exist no matter what platform you use. So....who's going to supply what? Who is subsidizing what? What regulations will be created to deal with issues where the App company doesn't supply those required items. Insurance? Litigation? As many cab drivers have pointed out.....there is far more to this game than meets the eye.

Yellow cab in SF just sold for $810,000.00 . Less than the price of most houses here. Their liabilities were listed at more than $26 million. That could have easily been stopped or slowed had city leaders instituted some price controls. You know the ones that regulate taxis? Maybe not as stringent, but still.....

Want to see a game changer? Have city administrators start doing their job instead of passing the buck.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Red Leader said:


> Want to see a game changer? Have city administrators start doing their job instead of passing the buck.


... or pocketing the buck.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

just a shout-out to @scdav, AliciaLyftdriver , tomatopaste and Red Leader for actually discussing an issue with opposing ideas and opinions - without allowing the conversation to devolve into attacks on the participants. Sure would be nice if all users on UP.n would participate this way. I think this is a great thread that shines a light on the challenges any company will have trying to take market share from Uber - and how much drivers wish a company could do just that.


----------



## SCdave

Michael - Cleveland said:


> just a shout-out to @scdav, AliciaLyftdriver , tomatopaste and Red Leader for actually discussing an issue with opposing ideas and opinions - without allowing the conversation to devolve in to attacks on the participants. Sure would be nice if all users on UP.n would participate this way. I think this a great thread that shines a light on the challenges any company will have trying to take market share from Uber - and how much drivers wish a company could do just that.


After considering the above, meditating on it, and careful deliberation - Yup.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Michael - Cleveland said:


> just a shout-out to @scdav, AliciaLyftdriver , tomatopaste and Red Leader for actually discussing an issue with opposing ideas and opinions - without allowing the conversation to devolve into attacks on the participants. Sure would be nice if all users on UP.n would participate this way. I think this is a great thread that shines a light on the challenges any company will have trying to take market share from Uber - and how much drivers wish a company could do just that.


Same to you Michael, and the others  I absolutely agree with you. It's been a pleasure to actually have an adult discussion that doesn't become ugly. I truly have enjoyed this conversation in this great thread with all of you.  If one thing this thread represents, it's the desire for a positive direction change in this industry to happen that could be better for the labor force that drives this industry, which is the desire at the hearts of all workers in this world.


----------



## BillyBob444

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Your state may say one thing, but it's your insurance company that matters. I will guarantee that if you're found to be transporting passengers for hire then no legit insurance company will cover you without a valid commercial policy.


And ST5 is a BTO as a livery driver. He KNOWS. just ask him


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

Guy's I just saw this on twitter! RydenGo ordered to cease & desist & take down website by State Of CA.
Thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/ryde...sist-take-down-website-by-state-of-ca.157046/

Looks like Goliath is trying to kill david!


----------



## SCdave

RydenGo, just tell the CPUC you'll follow the precedent of Uber and ignore all CPUC requests.

Ubers acts like a transportation company but the CPUC/California Legislators/Legal System allows Uber to pretend they are just a simple little TNC App & Payment Processor. 

Along comes RydenGo, a model so far as we know, of a True TNC (unlike Uber) and before RydenGo even has one vehicle on the road, the CPUC starts acting like enforcing TNC Laws are now important. Really CPUC? 

Just so transparent that someone in our California Government is on the Uber Lobby Gravy Train.

But I could be totally wrong on this. Naw, just follow the money.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

BillyBob444 said:


> And ST5 is a BTO as a livery driver. He KNOWS. just ask him


I was a Bachman Turner Overdrive fan back in the 70's. She's a High Rollin Baby.



AliciaLyftdriver said:


> Guy's I just saw this on twitter! RydenGo ordered to cease & desist & take down website by State Of CA.
> Thread https://uberpeople.net/threads/ryde...sist-take-down-website-by-state-of-ca.157046/
> 
> Looks like Goliath is trying to kill david!


No, they're probably not registered with any state agency to conduct business. I'm sure if someone at RydenGo has a couple million then everything will be fine.


----------



## AliciaLyftdriver

SCdave said:


> RydenGo, just tell the CPUC you'll follow the precedent of Uber and ignore all CPUC requests.
> 
> Ubers acts like a transportation company but the CPUC/California Legislators/Legal System allows Uber to pretend they are just a simple little TNC App & Payment Processor.
> 
> Along comes RydenGo, a model so far as we know, of a True TNC (unlike Uber) and before RydenGo even has one vehicle on the road, the CPUC starts acting like enforcing TNC Laws are now important. Really CPUC?
> 
> Just so transparent that someone in our California Government is on the Uber Lobby Gravy Train.
> 
> But I could be totally wrong on this. Naw, just follow the money.


Well said..... )

Trying to stop freedom of speech... RydenGo is an activist ridesahare startup for workers rights and the death of exploitation of drivers everywhere.

Yeah I bet that CPUC wears Uber underwear too!

I think there is something far far more sinister going on here sadly. Uber has many people in their pockets in government, especially in California corrupt. It appears CPUC didn't read RydenGo's website or do their research before ordering them to shutdown. Government stooges. This is what our taxes go too.

I looked up the stooge at CPUC Stephen E. Vaisa. He makes $99,414.15. WOW, you got to be kidding me!
Source: http://transparentcalifornia.com/salaries/2015/state-of-california/stephen-e-vaisa/

California Government is on the Uber Lobby Gravy Train at work here.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was a Bachman Turner Overdrive fan back in the 70's. She's a High Rollin Baby.
> 
> No, they're probably not registered with any state agency to conduct business. I'm sure if someone at RydenGo has a couple million then everything will be fine.


There not even in business yet. It's a startup that is trying to launch a company that's for workers rights and the death of exploitation of drivers everywhere.

That's like putting a pillow over a toddlers face to suffocate it before it can even go to work for itself as an adult..

Crazy times indeed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

AliciaLyftdriver said:


> It's a startup that is trying to launch a company that's for workers rights and the death of exploitation of drivers everywhere.
> Crazy times indeed.


You mean no more exploiting drivers? Drivers are actually going to clear $60k a year or more like we've been doing for years before Uber? You really mean drivers are going to have no reason to complain? Damn, I guess with every driver now being happy we have no more use for the UP Forum. Now what the hell am I going to do on my charters to pass the time away? Is catching Pokemon still a big hit?


----------



## BurgerTiime

Red Leader said:


> Most drivers run both. In NY they run Juno also.
> 
> No ones going to abandoned a platform that is making them money.


People will abandon Uber for continuous fraud on drivers! I got fed up and so did many others. Uber is losing good drivers, no doubt.


----------



## Red Leader

BurgerTiime said:


> People will abandon Uber for continuous fraud on drivers! I got fed up and so did many others. Uber is losing good drivers, no doubt.


You should do some research on here.......

Many drivers say.....I'm done with Uber or Lyft. They say they jump ship to the competitors platform. Yet....they end up coming back to the one they say they hate.

Fact is...for the most part...people get ovre what ever their issue is and return...if they ever left to begin with. As for Uber losing good drivers? Maybe. But you would never know it. Nor be able to prove it. Uber and Lyft, on the other hand, know who is working for who and when and where. Always have.

Oh...and did you see where Ryde got their hands slapped? Hmmm.....that's a great start to dethrone if Uber as top dog in this kennel.

Guys, the race is over. I'd love to say that competition is going to solve our problems, but it just isn't so.

Oh...and let me add......

Think the viral video of The airport police beating a man off a plane at the request of United airlines is going to hurt them? Nope. Go to SFO. They have their own terminal and it is by far the busiest one there. And that's just the domestic terminal.


----------



## Bozo's Intestines

I haven't read nearly all the posts to this thread, but at first blush, $20/no per driver seems unreakstic. If there are, say 1,000 drivers in an area, that's $20,000 gross monthly income for the company. That seems woefully inadequate for paying rent, programmers, server maintenance, salaries. I haven't begun to analyze this, but it sounds quite unrealistic at first go-over.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Bozo's Intestines said:


> I haven't read nearly all the posts to this thread, but at first blush, $20/no per driver seems unreakstic. If there are, say 1,000 drivers in an area, that's $20,000 gross monthly income for the company. That seems woefully inadequate for paying rent, programmers, server maintenance, salaries. I haven't begun to analyze this, but it sounds quite unrealistic at first go-over.


It will increase based on the number of clients and drivers and one thousand drivers is nowhere near what you can get in the entire country.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It will increase based on the number of clients and drivers and one thousand drivers is nowhere near what you can get in the entire country.


You misread the post - he said 1,000 drivers in an area (as in 'city') NOT 1,000 drivers in the country.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You misread the post - he said 1,000 drivers in an area (as in 'city') NOT 1,000 drivers in the country.


All operations can be conducted from their HQ, let's say a million drivers in the country at 20 million a month, that pays for everything as it starts.

You guys are confusing Uber operations for a simple matching system and pay collection, Uber decided to make it more complex to nickel and dime/control/trick the driver, of course that costs more.

Imagine a massive network of gypsie cabs, that's all this is.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You guys are confusing Uber operations for a simple matching system and pay collection, Uber decided to make it more complex to nickel and dime/control/trick the driver, of course that costs more.
> Imagine a massive network of gypsie cabs, that's all this is.


And THAT is illegal. Read the thread - they've already received a 'cease and desist' from the State of CA - where they are based.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And THAT is illegal. Read the thread - they've already received a 'cease and desist' from the State of CA - where they are based.


Paid by Uber I'm sure.

There is nothing illegal about what they are doing, just silly scare tactics.

They will be ready soon enough and Uber will see another scratch (that may turn into a crack) in their monopoly.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Paid by Uber I'm sure.
> There is nothing illegal about what they are doing, just silly scare tactics.


ok - I'll give the _appropriate_ weight to your opinion on legality as I do the opinion of the CPED of the CPUC.


> They will be ready soon enough


On what do you base that opinion? 
Their vast business experience? 
Their past success in app-based start-ups? 
Their ability to raise Capital?


----------



## camel

BurgerTiime said:


> http://rydengo.com/
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...engo-gets-ready-to-take-on-lyft-and-uber/amp/
> *RydenGo gets ready to take on Lyft and Uber*
> Posted 1 hour ago by Kristen Hall-Geisler (@kristenhg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RydenGo is cooking up a new model for ride hailing. Rather than taking a commission, RydenGo will charge drivers a flat $20 per month subscription fee. The driver keeps the fare they charge and any tips they earn.
> 
> The fare is key to RydenGo's model. When a user requests a ride via app, drivers in the area respond with a rate for the ride that they set themselves rather than having rates set by the company. The user can then choose which ride to accept.
> 
> RydenGo also hopes to improve safety in ride hailing by using a four-digit verification code to lessen the chances that a passenger will get into the wrong vehicle. The company conducts the usual background checks on drivers, and they require verification with a RydenGo representative in person or via phone. It also promises to conduct random background checks on drivers "if necessary as determined by its internal security monitoring system," according to a press release.
> 
> It's free (for now) for drivers to sign up for the beta program that's already in place in nearly two dozen US cities. Founder Michael Pappas hopes to have the service, which is based in Newport Beach, CA, up and running this fall. Pappas told the LA Times that he comes from a pro-union background and believes that a company can be profitable without exploiting its workers.
> 
> There are other facets of ride sharing and car sharing in the works at RydenGo once the basics are in place, like a social function for arranging carpools and a "playground" where you can hire, say, a vintage fire truck for an event. As Pappas said in the press release, "Why can't changing the world be fun?"


Ha ha ha... Uber and Lyft start to lose sleep from now on !


----------



## rembrandt

The biggest problem is the willingness of Uber and Lyft to burn billions of cash to subsize rides. Nothing can compete with a free ride. The time is not yet right for a competition. Once Uber goes IPO , things may change because then the earning statements will impact the stock price. That may help stop the price war.


----------



## Oscar Levant

7Miles said:


> What I don't like about the concept is that every driver has own prices. Too complicated. We already had similar app - Sidecar who was as big as Uber , Lyft wasn't even there yet.
> It failed because Uber had same price for everyone.


Sidecar was never as big as Uber, or Lyft. It was good on weekends, once upon a time, but no more.



rembrandt said:


> The biggest problem is the willingness of Uber and Lyft to burn billions of cash to subsize rides. Nothing can compete with a free ride. The time is not yet right for a competition. Once Uber goes IPO , things may change because then the earning statements will impact the stock price. That may help stop the price war.


Who says there will be an IPO, have you heard anything about this, or just people assuming it is going to happen?


----------



## rembrandt

Oscar Levant said:


> Who says there will be an IPO, have you heard anything about this, or just people assuming it is going to happen?


The VC invest in order to cash out when the market cap is high enough. That is the whole point why VC invest in a start up. That is only possible if the company goes IPO. Uber is no exception to this rule.


----------



## 2Cents

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Except Sidecar failed because people didn't like seeing different rates from different drivers. It's too much of a hassle comparison shopping for a stupid taxi ride. People want to click a button and get a ride. I know as a consumer I would never bother with it...


That's what makes you an independent contractor. You set your own rate for what you're willing to do. If you want to charge less than fübr that's up to you. If you want to charge more than a taxi that's up to you.


----------



## goneubering

tomatopaste said:


> Thing is drivers hold all the cards.
> 
> All Uber has is an app. When Rydengo opens up, all drivers need to only drive for them. It will force Uber to adopt their model. Then drivers should refuse to return to Uber. Let Uber burn. They deserve it


LOL

Sure thing.


----------



## Fargle

What is RydenGo's policy on drivers carrying firearms?


----------



## Woohaa

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And THAT is illegal. Read the thread - they've already received a 'cease and desist' from the State of CA - where they are based.


Meh. Uber received the same letter from LA years ago. Uber laughed, crumbled it up and said "see ya in court."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Woohaa said:


> Meh. Uber received the same letter from LA years ago. Uber laughed, crumbled it up and said "see ya in court."


Rydengo is not Uber.
Rydengo has not been heard from since they were slapped with the cease & desist, have they?


----------



## Chris1973

Ugh what a stupid business model. Keep it simple. 10% fee. $1 per mile. Minimum $10 fare. $1 fuel surcharge, 10-1-10-1. People like simple.


----------



## goneubering

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Rydengo is not Uber.
> Rydengo has not been heard from since they were slapped with the cease & desist, have they?


Who??!!


----------



## at-007smartLP

call me when they can lose 6.5 million dollars per day and can charge 41% of actual costs subsidizing millions of rides a day & then theyll be competition cant compete with free only billionaires need to apply or start a business these days


----------

